# Military and LEO discounts



## Moleskin

*Thanks*

Thanks archerm, you've been a great help. Anyone else?


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*others*

Trophy ridge and Bear Archery offer a 45 % discount to military but you have to call them directly and ask for it.


----------



## Moleskin

*Anyone else?*

Anyone else have any input. Maybe there aren't that many offering discounts. I figured there'd be a lot more. Any reps from archery companies on here?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*bear discount?*

Bear has a 45% discount to military, holly cow, I didn't know that. How does someone go about getting that?


----------



## hpo

damn-so instead of searching for a discount on your own (I take it that it's for you?)-you expect others to do the work for you...? 

Okay, I'll call it lazy then....


----------



## Dehammer

Few companies do this because of dishonest people taking unfair advantage of their good intentions to cut the MIL/LE guys a break.


----------



## Hoythunter01

hpo said:


> damn-so instead of searching for a discount on your own (I take it that it's for you?)-you expect others to do the work for you...?
> 
> Okay, I'll call it lazy then....


That was a bash. The guy is just asking a simple question. No different if you asked how to re-serve your center serving. Being lazy and asking how, or doing it yourself and learning the hard way. What is lazy here ??? 

I myself didn't know such a thing existed. I served active duty for 10 years and wish I knew of this. Great post !!!


----------



## teejay68

Dehammer said:


> Few companies do this because of dishonest people taking unfair advantage of their good intentions to cut the MIL/LE guys a break.



I was able to take advantage of the Spott Hogg discount, and was super pleased. You are allowed to use the discount on 2 items yearly and discount is based on retail prices. The retail is a bit higher than typical internet prices, but the discount made it unbeatable anywhere(some people were complaining they raised the price 40% and offered 45% off which is not true). 
It was a simple verification process and great customer service people. Im currently deployed, so they worked with my wife to get what I wanted. 
Im a big fan of good customer service, and they were fantastic!:thumbs_up
Tom


----------



## SgtShultzy

Not archery related...but Burris Optics offers a 55% discount off! I have taken advantage of this myself. There are som restrictions, like being able to buy one or two items per year, but its well worth it to me. You will need to send an ID, but thats no big deal!


----------



## SgtShultzy

Hoythunter01 said:


> That was a bash. The guy is just asking a simple question. No different if you asked how to re-serve your center serving. Being lazy and asking how, or doing it yourself and learning the hard way. What is lazy here ???
> 
> I myself didn't know such a thing existed. I served active duty for 10 years and wish I knew of this. Great post !!!


Good response Hoythunter..always a malcontent around smoewhere


----------



## Moleskin

*Bash*

Thanks for all of the responses so far. 

"HPO"...As I said in the first post, I think that this would be a great resource for all Military and LE folks here on AT. I also continued to list two discounts that I was aware of. In the past I posted a general thread about a Limbsaver 75% or so discount available to anyone who orders from their website. This was for the Enhancer 2000, which usually retails for $80 on their website, and is on sale for $16.40.

Last I checked everyone calls this place an archery community, I like to think that people in a community believe in helping eachother out. Kinda like Hoythunter, thanks by the way.


----------



## 50bowhunter

Looks like there isn't much out there for us LE. Thats ok, you guys deserve it, thanks for all you do. :usa2:


----------



## LiteSpeed1

What about us old retired military guys. I realize we are in a time of war and these companies that are offering discounts are doing a great thing, but what about the guys who did their service?


----------



## harleyryder

LiteSpeed1 said:


> What about us old retired military guys. I realize we are in a time of war and these companies that are offering discounts are doing a great thing, but what about the guys who did their service?


Sorry but I guess it's all about the new generation, us oldies that did our time in a lot of places where nobody should've been don't count anymore??? That's all right Kudos to the ones doing their job now.


----------



## GotHog?

*discount*

Most places that offer a discount for military will accept an I.D. card and do not care if it is Active,Guard,or Retired. I am not sure how this works with internet orders but locally all I have to do is show my I.D.


----------



## mass hole

I am not sure who gives a discount but I think they all should and would like to thank all of you who served in the military.


----------



## Moleskin

*Reply*

Mass hole, thank you for your support for our nation's military. 

I think Gothog is right about the ID card thing for retirees.

Harleyryder, I think it would be great if they offered discounts to all who've served, and I'm sorry they don't.

Either way, I still think that it's admirable, and I'm proud of the companies who give a discount at all. I know that they don't have to, and it's a greatly appreciated show of support.


----------



## bac078

Cabelas offers a Military/Firefighter/LEO discount day once a quarter at the retail stores only. You can call the Customer service desk and get the info. Our department gets a fax about a week in advance to inform us. You can have your CQ desk/station desk fax put on this list. The discount is the employee discount. It can range from 10%-40%. 40% off on most clothes, any Cabelas brand clothes are 40%. No firearms or bows included. and the Bargain Cave gets and additional 20% off marked price. I have found most of the archery items to be 10%. The bigger discounts are for cabelas line clothes.


----------



## bac078

Also found this one for the Military folk BASS PRO---- alot of limitations

January 7, 2009 - December 31, 2009
Military Discount Each Month 15th-22nd
15th through the 22nd of EACH MONTH is:
ARMED FORCES SPECIAL DISCOUNT DAYS!
Air Force-Army-Coast Guard-Marines-Navy

Active Military on the 15th-22nd of every month receive a 10% discount at Bass Pro Shops. 
*Offer good on regular priced merchandise only. 
May not be used for purchase of Mercury motors, boats, reels, ATVs, Fine Gun Room merchandise, firearms, black powder guns, ammo, reloading equipment, scopes, optics, safes, bows, arrows, taxidermy, electronics, store restaurant food or drinks, gift cards, and fishing and hunting licenses.

Valid Active Military ID required. See in-store signs for complete details and restrictions.


----------



## brtesite

britesite has had military dicounts for a while. just need your Military address.


----------



## ckruse

Bass Pro is or was doing the same thing for Law Enforcement as mentioned above. I was able to get a 10% discount on some boots I bought last fall because I happened to see the sign at the checkout. I showed my commission card and received the discount. I don't expect merchants to do this, but it's a wonderful gesture when they do. CKruse


----------



## Moleskin

*LE discounts*

I'm glad to see that some LE discounts are starting to make the thread. I'm not an LEO, but I think that they deserve the same benefits as us.


----------



## rjack

QAD offers a great discount to deployed military members. I had to show proof of service and deployment but was taken care of with great customer service and one hell of a deal on a QAD Pro HD rest. 

Bear Archery and Trophy Ridge offer a great program for deployed military, along with Bowtech as mentioned already. 

I like that QAD and Bowtech require proof of service. :darkbeer:


----------



## rupejosh

bowtech does a discount (i believe 50%)on year end bows for anyone with an apo address.


----------



## Moleskin

Hopefully this thread has helped some folks so far. I'm waiting to hear back from some more companies, as soon as I get the information I'll be sure to post it. Let me know if you want to keep this thread going or to just let it die.


----------



## rthunstrom

Moleskin said:


> Hopefully this thread has helped some folks so far. I'm waiting to hear back from some more companies, as soon as I get the information I'll be sure to post it. Let me know if you want to keep this thread going or to just let it die.


Definitely keep it going. I know being stationed over in Germany, its hard enough to stay up to date on everything (Thank goodness for AT). I'm always reading up to make the most of my time when I"m able to get back home.


----------



## Moleskin

*Ttt*



rthunstrom said:


> Definitely keep it going. I know being stationed over in Germany, its hard enough to stay up to date on everything (Thank goodness for AT). I'm always reading up to make the most of my time when I"m able to get back home.


Well in that case, ttt.


----------



## DCinIN

Not archery related, but Oakley gives about 50% off on sunglasses to Military/LE. I ordered a pair last year and am going to order another pair in the next day or so.


----------



## Moleskin

*Yup*



DCinIN said:


> Not archery related, but Oakley gives about 50% off on sunglasses to Military/LE. I ordered a pair last year and am going to order another pair in the next day or so.


I think what DC is talking about is usstandardissue. You have to scan and send a copy of your ID. Once your username and password are established, you can get great deals on all Oakley products.


----------



## Moleskin

*Eders*

There is a membership program on eders.com http://www.eders.com/products/Archery/Professional_Bowhunter_Buyers_Club
Dave is an AT member, so I'm sure your support of his business would be appreciated.


----------



## Moleskin

*Bear/Trophy Ridge and QAD*

I received confirmation that Bear and Trophy Ridge do offer a discount, it is a VIP pricing program. I'm not sure who all qualifies, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

I also got a reply from Drew at QAD, and he said that QAD offers a 66% discount to deployed personnel. He said all they need is a copy of deployment orders.

Hope this helps.


----------



## us_shooter

just wanted to bump this one back up.


----------



## dustoffer

Our local Sportsmen's Warehouse gave a 10% anytime when I showed my military ID--retired.


----------



## Moleskin

*Retired*

Thank you for posting one that applies to retired personnel as well. 

By the way, I just got my Bowtech here in Iraq. Couldn't be happier!
Now if I just had something to shoot it at.........


----------



## bac078

*thanks*

I wanted to Thank Moleskin for starting this. As a LEO and military reservist I appreciate you taking the time to not only start this but checking companies out there who help guys like me out. Thanks again


----------



## Moleskin

*G5*

I just received confirmation from G5 that they offer a discount as well. I don't know the percentage. Just email/call them and they will give you the discount code for ordering off of their website. I gotta say that this was the quickest reply from a company that I've received. Also I love to support them because they're a Michigan company, and I like putting money back into my great state of origin.


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT thanks for this post......I never really gave it much thought and could have saved a ton of money in the past few years. I am gonna start contacting a few companies myself.


----------



## VeroShooter

We give discounts to military members with a simple fax/email of the ID card. 
We have also supported various military archery programs for wounded vets by donating arrows for the participants.


----------



## bcbow1971

VeroShooter said:


> We give discounts to military members with a simple fax/email of the ID card.
> We have also supported various military archery programs for wounded vets by donating arrows for the participants.


Thanks for your support of all us!!


----------



## YRhinefield

GotHog? said:


> Most places that offer a discount for military will accept an I.D. card and do not care if it is Active,Guard,or Retired. I am not sure how this works with internet orders but locally all I have to do is show my I.D.


NOT true in most cases. Most current discounts offered by Bowtec, Leupold, Burris etc apply to active duty only. We old retired farts get excluded again.


----------



## AmishArcher

bump for the fine men and women whocurrently or in the past have defended our freedom. We are all indebted to you!


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## Moleskin

*Svl*

I just got off the phone with Sims/Limbsaver. They offer a discount as well. This one also applies to LE. I'm not sure about retired/prior service.

You have to order directly from them. Call them up and let them know which product, because they have to reference the product to be able to tell you the discounted price. It seemed close to 50% on the ones I asked about.

Take care.


----------



## Moleskin

*Waiting*

I'm waiting to hear back from some of the AT Sponsors. I'll be sure to put 'em up there as soon as I do.


----------



## stevezt4

great to hear keep this at the top


----------



## Shinsou

Paradigm offers a Military Discount as well.


----------



## cmillett79

I wanna say THANKS for starting this thread ! The only Mil discounts Ive ever gotten was because I stated that there would be a 3 sec phone delay between words due to calling from Iraq.

Anyways , I'll be home in MAY !!!! Cant wait !

Thanks again for all the valuable info and your support people !


----------



## Moleskin

*Paradigm*



Shinsou said:


> Paradigm offers a Military Discount as well.


That's one of the sponsors I'm waiting to hear from. Do you have any of the specifics on what discount is offered?


----------



## Moleskin

*Same here*



cmillett79 said:


> I wanna say THANKS for starting this thread ! The only Mil discounts Ive ever gotten was because I stated that there would be a 3 sec phone delay between words due to calling from Iraq.
> 
> Anyways , I'll be home in MAY !!!! Cant wait !
> 
> Thanks again for all the valuable info and your support people !


Yeah, that's pretty much why I started this thread. I figured everyone could get together and help eachother out.
I'm heading back around the same time. Maybe we'll cross paths somewhere between here and the blessed US of A. 
I don't know about you, but I've about had my fill of kababs and chai for a lifetime. Time for some bacon wrapped pork chops and beer! Have a safe trip.


----------



## Moleskin

*Paradigm*

I just got a pm from Joe at Paradigm. He told me that you get a 25% with Military/LE ID.


----------



## kuckie

*still is s korea.....*

has anyone taken advantage of the Burris discount mentioned above???? If so, please pm me with details...


----------



## polarbear06

Keystone offers a 10% discount. You just need to fax/e-mail a copy of your ID.


----------



## wapitihntr4life

I am waiting on word from Winners Choice Bowstrings. I believe they also give a military discount


----------



## mdillon

I e-mailed Burris about their discount program and they never responded back to me.


----------



## supercopjason

Starrflight sent me an extra tube of FOBS as a thank you for my service. I didnt ask if it was something i can expect everytime i order but it is coming to that time again.


----------



## bac078

Bowjax takes care of our military folks. You have to call them, and they give 10% off. Great stuff


----------



## polarbear06

You inspired me to do some research and contact companies. I've sent inquiries out to about 15 or 20 manufacturers and several have answered. Here's what I've got:

Martin: Fantastic discount for deployed military, shipped to APO. Their deal rivals Bowtech's Bows for Soldiers program and then some. Great discount prices for all their bows. For instance: Warthog MSRP: 749.99; to APO: 465.49. 

QAD: 66% off all products
Carter: Volume dealer price for all products
Spott Hogg: 45% off all but tech equipment like the Hooter Shooter
Bear/Trophy Ridge: Roughly 50% off all products.

I'll update this as I hear back from more companies and I'll gladly forward the e-mails I get from them to any one that would like them. Just PM me with your e-mail address. I did not get confirmation on the Retired Military or LEO aspect of these discounts. I asked a generic question about military/leo discounts and these are the responses I received. If any of you LEOs would like to contact them yourselves, I'll forward you the e-mails I got and you can check.


----------



## shelldrake

Anyone know if all of these great US companies offer discounts to the brave men and women of Canada's Armed Forces, who happen to be working alongside US Forces in Afghanistan right now and are pulling more than their fair share of the weight in Kandahar Province? I spent seven months in Afghanistan on Operation Enduring Freedom serving alongside US forces and continue to serve actively in the Canadian Army. I'm also an avid archer and bowhunter that uses products from many of the companies listed here. It would be nice if the Coalition Forces that serve alongside US Forces overseas were eligible for these same discounts. Anyone know if the same discounts apply?


----------



## polarbear06

shelldrake said:


> Anyone know if all of these great US companies offer discounts to the brave men and women of Canada's Armed Forces, who happen to be working alongside US Forces in Afghanistan right now and are pulling more than their fair share of the weight in Kandahar Province? I spent seven months in Afghanistan on Operation Enduring Freedom serving alongside US forces and continue to serve actively in the Canadian Army. I'm also an avid archer and bowhunter that uses products from many of the companies listed here. It would be nice if the Coalition Forces that serve alongside US Forces overseas were eligible for these same discounts. Anyone know if the same discounts apply?



Shelldrake, I have had the priviledge to serve along side a number of your fellow Canadian Soldiers in Bosnia back in the 90's and a couple of years ago in Afghanistan. Your hard work and sacrifice deserves as much notice as those of American Soldiers. Unfortunately, you rarely seem to get the praise. I would gladly forward you the contact e-mails I have if you like and you can ask them if the discounts apply to you as well. PM me if you'd like those messages. Again, thanks.


----------



## polarbear06

I've heard back from a couple more companies. Elite is working on a program for deployed military. They haven't ironed out the details yet. When I hear more I'll update this thread.

Magellin does a 10% discount with a copy of your active duty ID card.


----------



## cmillett79

Moleskin said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much why I started this thread. I figured everyone could get together and help eachother out.
> I'm heading back around the same time. Maybe we'll cross paths somewhere between here and the blessed US of A.
> I don't know about you, but I've about had my fill of kababs and chai for a lifetime. Time for some bacon wrapped pork chops and beer! Have a safe trip.


LOL , I know what ya mean bro !

Thanks again and you have a safe trip as well bro !


----------



## cmillett79

Has anyone had the chance to deal with BowTech / Diamond with the Mil discounts ?


If so what were there offerings ?

Im looking at the Admiral or Iceman really hard to replace my MIA Iron Mace that magicly dispappeared at HCAs repair shop.


----------



## supercopjason

Its generals for RH or Guardians for LH. The bow application for Bowtech is at this site. 

https://www.bowtecharchery.com/mil_application.php


----------



## cmillett79

supercopjason said:


> Its generals for RH or Guardians for LH. The bow application for Bowtech is at this site.
> 
> https://www.bowtecharchery.com/mil_application.php




Thanks for the link...Took a look at it , I only have a bit over 4 wks left out here in sandland...Im gonna call them tomorow and see If I can work something out.


----------



## AirForceAggie

*Oakley*

Found this out while downrange...Everything Oakley including sunglasses, boots, bags, etc....

https://secure.usstandardissue.com/


----------



## cmillett79

AirForceAggie said:


> Found this out while downrange...Everything Oakley including sunglasses, boots, bags, etc....
> 
> https://secure.usstandardissue.com/



Yep , ive used that one a couple times already , great stuff on there ..Love my polarized full Jackets


----------



## supercopjason

cmillett79 said:


> Thanks for the link...Took a look at it , I only have a bit over 4 wks left out here in sandland...Im gonna call them tomorow and see If I can work something out.


I couldnt get over Martin's offerings on the military discount. You get to pick a 09 model bow and the price is heavily discounted. The 09 warthog would be drastically less than the 08 general from bowtech.


----------



## camohunter24736

This is really a great thread. I'm currently deployed for the second time. It is awsome to here of all these discounts and be dreaming of all the fun stuff to do once I get back home. Thanks to you serving, those that have served, those that will and those that support those who do serve. And thanks for this thread.


----------



## mariah p

This one is not archery related, but from Brooks shoes/running gear. They offer a military discount as well. Here is the site: http://brooks.3point5.com/action/pro

You have to apply, but it's rather simple.


----------



## supercopjason

camohunter24736 said:


> This is really a great thread. I'm currently deployed for the second time. It is awsome to here of all these discounts and be dreaming of all the fun stuff to do once I get back home. Thanks to you serving, those that have served, those that will and those that support those who do serve. And thanks for this thread.


Your telling me, I have deployed 5 times and never really looked at the advantages of ordering while im on the beach. Im just not sure how the Air Force would look at the order while deployed.


----------



## bummer

I've used the "law enforcement" rate a few times at Bass Pro. Never heard if Gander Mountain does and forgot to ask each time I go in there.

I bought my bow at Spot Shooter Archery in Holly, Michigan earlier this year. The owner stated to me when purchasing it, that he gives a (10%) discount to military and law enforcement as a "thank you for what we do" on all accessories except bows. I saved some serious cash outfitting my bow!!

When searching for hotels and their prices to stay at on vacation, my wife uses the "government rate" if offered. She has saved us anywhere from $60 - 150 a night when this discount is applied. We have used this for the past 6 years of marriage (had around 12 or so trips) and have not yet been asked for id once even though its readily available upon request.


----------



## Moleskin

*Keep it up*

Thanks everyone for all of the input so far. I'll keep posting whenever I get word on other discounts.


----------



## Roadrunner

I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!


----------



## Anchor Sight

We will give the best price for military personnel active or not. We like to deal with each individually and require a fax/email of the ID card or VA card. Due to having several different price ranges this works best for us rather than a simple percentage for all.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## AirForceAggie

Roadrunner said:


> Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!


Well it seems to me that if you are dying because you don't have health insurance, or not buying medication because of the price of gas that with or without a discount you probably shouldn't be spending any extra money you have on archery equipment.

This is a way for companies to say thank you to the men and women who put their lives on the line every single day to protect the rights that you have, including the right to free ******ed internet speech. Here's something to chew on buddy. Most LEO/and US military members E-6 and below are making a wage that is below the US poverty line. That's right we fight and die for you while living under the poverty line. When you call 911 one day and someone answers the phone for you I hope you remember this post!

If it were up to me I'd open it up to military, law enforcement, and teachers. Thanks to everyone who serves, has served, put their life on the line, or actively tried to better this wonderful country of ours.

GOD BLESS!


----------



## bac078

WOW Roadrunner. Lets pretend that us LEO dont put our lives on the line everyday. You give me a break. I spent 10 years in the Army, deployed 18 months, and have spent 7 years working the streets as an officer. I consider my shift every bit as dangerous as my deployment to Afghanistan. go post that crap on a different thread.

Stay safe my brothers and sisters in any and all professions.


----------



## Roadrunner

AirForceAggie said:


> Well it seems to me that if you are dying because you don't have health insurance, or not buying medication because of the price of gas that with or without a discount you probably shouldn't be spending any extra money you have on archery equipment.
> 
> This is a way for companies to say thank you to the men and women who put their lives on the line every single day to protect the rights that you have, including the right to free ******ed internet speech. Here's something to chew on buddy. Most LEO/and US military members E-6 and below are making a wage that is below the US poverty line. That's right we fight and die for you while living under the poverty line. When you call 911 one day and someone answers the phone for you I hope you remember this post!
> 
> If it were up to me I'd open it up to military, law enforcement, and teachers. Thanks to everyone who serves, has served, put their life on the line, or actively tried to better this wonderful country of ours.
> 
> GOD BLESS!


Well I guess if your making a wage that is below the U.S. Poverty line you shouldn't be spending money on archery equipment either! Like I said I agree with the military discount but not a discount just because your a cop. This wonderful country of ours isn't so wonderful either. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see just how screwed up it is and getting worse every day. Thanks for the unneeded lecture about my ******ed post though. Why don't you start getting a hold of some of the recipients of catch a dream and other organizations and let hem know that since they are dying they really shouldn't be worrying about killing that buck of a lifetime. Just let them know that since there not a cop or military personnel that they don't deserve it. It's just typical in this country, if your just the average guy trying to make it in this world and support his family and do the right thing your a no body. If you lose your job or become disabled and are living out of your car who cares right. Those people have no right to try and have any fun or to have something to take there minds off there problems. I'll tell you what you think what you want and I'll know the truth about how this world is and we can agree to disagree.


----------



## bcbow1971

bac078 said:


> WOW Roadrunner. Lets pretend that us LEO dont put our lives on the line everyday. You give me a break. I spent 10 years in the Army, deployed 18 months, and have spent 7 years working the streets as an officer. I consider my shift every bit as dangerous as my deployment to Afghanistan. go post that crap on a different thread.
> 
> Stay safe my brothers and sisters in any and all professions.


Amen Brother! I agree Roadrunner just doesnt understand what all you all go through. I am not a LEO but Military and have been deployed. My Uncle served two combat tours as Special Forces in Vietnam and also was captured and was a POW. He was also a LAPD for 19 years and has no flashbacks from Vietnam.......but he does have flashbacks of being a LEO!!! 


Enough said on here just blast him PM's if you agree he is wrong......dont let him ruin this thread!!!


----------



## supercopjason

Roadrunner said:


> I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!



To awnser your first question I am pretty sure they offer the discount because they respect the risks that they take to protect and serve. I bet your thought would be different if you needed the LEO at that time. Just like people in jail. They sure hate the guards until the guards are the ones protecting them from rape in the showers or being shanked at lunch. 

As far as our government if you dont like the road to CHANGE! Ive meet people who moved to Canada. Hey they even have free medical care and good public transportation. But wait the US has public transportation in most areas for less than $35 a month (only know of prices in Dallas, San Antonio and Alberquerque). So they cant afford thier medication because they have to spend 35 dollars a month on transportation? Or have trouble paying thier government adjusted housing rate that is based on thier income? 

God Bless you and your family never needs the help of a Law Enforcement Officer but if that time comes the Officer could know you hate them and they would still help you.


----------



## KurtVL

rupejosh said:


> bowtech does a discount (i believe 50%)on year end bows for anyone with an apo address.


sweet my brother just joined and he wants a bow when he gets back, which will be in nov.


----------



## cmillett79

supercopjason said:


> I couldnt get over Martin's offerings on the military discount. You get to pick a 09 model bow and the price is heavily discounted. The 09 warthog would be drastically less than the 08 general from bowtech.


Thanks , I was looking at a MOAB for my father who has a shoulder injury..He just has a long DL . I saw that it was offered in a 50-60lber in 31"... May have to use my discount for him.


----------



## cmillett79

supercopjason said:


> Your telling me, I have deployed 5 times and never really looked at the advantages of ordering while im on the beach. Im just not sure how the Air Force would look at the order while deployed.


I know what ya mean , I only have a bit over 4 wks left before heading home..I dont a bow in a box will make it threw the base post, if it did hell tring to send it home would be something...Anyways just got off the phone with bowtech and they said I can still get credited when I return home..Just go to my local dealer and have them call Bob at Bowtech to set things up.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech and they said I can still get credited when I return home..Just go to my local dealer and have them call Bob at Bowtech to set things up.[/QUOTE]

Thats good stuff right there!!!


----------



## cmillett79

bcbow1971 said:


> bowtech and they said I can still get credited when I return home..Just go to my local dealer and have them call Bob at Bowtech to set things up.


Thats good stuff right there!!![/QUOTE]

Im sure the Mil deal isnt as great at home as if it where overseas but probly better than any classy or ebay price any day

That Admiral is saying my name ..................


----------



## Roadrunner

supercopjason said:


> To awnser your first question I am pretty sure they offer the discount because they respect the risks that they take to protect and serve. I bet your thought would be different if you needed the LEO at that time. Just like people in jail. They sure hate the guards until the guards are the ones protecting them from rape in the showers or being shanked at lunch.
> 
> As far as our government if you dont like the road to CHANGE! Ive meet people who moved to Canada. Hey they even have free medical care and good public transportation. But wait the US has public transportation in most areas for less than $35 a month (only know of prices in Dallas, San Antonio and Alberquerque). So they cant afford thier medication because they have to spend 35 dollars a month on transportation? Or have trouble paying thier government adjusted housing rate that is based on thier income?
> 
> God Bless you and your family never needs the help of a Law Enforcement Officer but if that time comes the Officer could know you hate them and they would still help you.


Well obviously your just like most of the others on here that will read my post and disagree with me and get pissed off. you just don't get it. Don't put words in my mouth, I don't hate cops at all and I never said I did. I just don't think you should get a discount just because your a cop. There are a lot of jobs in this world where people put there lives on the line every day and those people don't get a discount.


----------



## hdracer

The Bass Pro here in Cincinnati accepts my Retired ID every time I show it. The discount dates are posted on the sign at the front of the store but Customer Service said they will honor it anytime. Saves me a great deal of money. Most of the time military discounts aren't listed--you just need to ask. Many places will give you one with a smile and a thank you...:darkbeer:


----------



## cmillett79

Roadrunner , look I know where you are comming from ........ But this thread is not the place to have these discusions.... With all do respect my friend please start another thread with your thoughts instead of posting them in this one.

Thank you


----------



## supercopjason

Roadrunner said:


> Well obviously your just like most of the others on here that will read my post and disagree with me and get pissed off. you just don't get it. Don't put words in my mouth, I don't hate cops at all and I never said I did. I just don't think you should get a discount just because your a cop. There are a lot of jobs in this world where people put there lives on the line every day and those people don't get a discount.


First I'm military but will soon be an LEO. I guess much like your post was posting a thought and was not directly stating you hate cops just replying in the same fashion that you stated people could not afford their meds because of inflated gas prices. I have no ill feelings towards you. In fact quite the opposite I serve in the military so you never lose your right to state your opinion. As far as other placing their lives on the line every day I agree I love firefighters as well but how many do it to protect someone else? LEO risks their lives knowing that their actions may save the life of the same people they pursue. Please don’t take my comments like an attack on you but this is largely a thread in appreciation of all Military/LEO do for us and your comments are like the one guy at the airport when military plans come home calling us villains.

Thats it im sorry for my offtrack guys.


----------



## Rchr

Roadrunner said:


> I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!


Wow! Well just to let you know that I am a LEO and I never ask for a discount because of my job. If they give me a discount then I thank them for it, but I don't ask for it. On the occasion that I go to a restaurant and they give me a discount I return to the table and add what I just saved on the meal and add it to the tip. But I understand that most people just want to show their gratitude by doing a little something for us. But the truth of the matter is that we risk our lives everyday, we don't have regular hours nor do we enjoy having a sleep pattern because of the ever changing shifts and eating something fast or on the run. Getting shot at or getting run over just because you are wearing a uniform is a real and daily risk. We also get to see the worst of human beings not just for a few years but through out our careers (usually 20+). 
In my short time (7 years) as a LEO it has been my experience that most of the people that have this type of an attitude is because they either have a record or have something to hide. Most people that we deal with don't give us any attitude is because they know we are trying to help the good citizens out.


----------



## polarbear06

I heard back from Terry Martin. Rytera offers a deal just like Martin's. Unbelievable.

Summit Tree Stands also has a military program. Magellan will give 10% off there GPS's. Leupold replied that they did have a program but didn't give me any details. I'll fish a little deeper and let y'all know what I catch.


----------



## FatboyStew

*Spot Hogg*

Does anyone know if their discount applies to their B-Stinger stabilizers.

Thanks


----------



## polarbear06

FatboyStew said:


> Does anyone know if their discount applies to their B-Stinger stabilizers.
> 
> Thanks


It does not.


----------



## supercopjason

Blair does offer a military discount though.


----------



## Airman

*Bowtech discount*

Just found out today that if you are separated from the service and enlisted after 2000 when Bowtech came into business, you still qualify for the 15% military discount. So the Admiral is only going to cost me $704 instead of $799. I'm also getting discounts off my my octane accessories.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*Pse*

Does anyone know if PSE offers a discount to military and LEO? If so has anyone used it, and what did they think?


----------



## bcbow1971

4IDARCHER said:


> Does anyone know if PSE offers a discount to military and LEO? If so has anyone used it, and what did they think?


Not sure but they have great customer service just call. I will try and email them later if I get a chance. Are you a 63A looks like your riding ontop a Hurcules.......if so you know Ft Knox then huh....lol


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*thanks bcbow 1971*

Thanks bcbow 1971, please let me know if you find anything out. I was a 63A at the time, now have switched jobs completely but yeah, spent a year on the Herc in Iraq, and I do know Ft. Knox.


----------



## cptwolverine

*Thanks to all*

This is great! I am currently deployed to Afghanistan and I want to start by saying thank you to all the Veterans who posted on here. I also have to agree with Moleskin that is unfortunate not all companies recognize retirees. 
I also want to thank everyone who posted info on here. I am currently trying to help some of my soldiers get into this great sport and the info on this post will definitely help! 

Blessings to you all and I pray you have some great seasons...wherever you may be!


----------



## hrdwrkncwby76

Has anyone heard anything back from Matthews at all? I'd like to buy a new set-up next year when I get back from deployment.


----------



## Moleskin

*Not the point of this thread*

Look, I know that everyone has an axe to grind, but I'd appreciate it if you didn't do it on this thread. If you don't like the fact that certain people are offered discounts, then suck it up and move on!

I know that times are tough, but I think that it's a touch ridiculous to argue that companies shouldn't offer a discount to Cops! I'm in the military, and I think they should be offered the same support that we are. I understand the NEED for LEO/Firefighters. If it weren't for them, we wouldn't have a safe environment to come home to when our time is done overseas. Don't we owe them some appreciation?

By the way, I apologize for not including Firefighters earlier, my wife is one, and she would have my ass if she knew I didn't think to include them in this thread. Sorry guys.

Please stop all arguments about the merits of offering certain people discounts on this thread. I will close it if this continues. Take care.


----------



## dave_eder

A lot of guys from ArcheryTalk have joined our Professional Bowhunter Buyer's Club to get great discounts at eders.com. Well, I'm really proud to announce that we are now offering FREE Memberships to the ProBowhunter club for members of the US Military. If you'd like to learn more or to just join and start saving see:

http://www.eders.com/products/military

Dave


----------



## bac078

Once again wanted to thank Moleskin for starting this. And wanted to also thank Limbsaver, who I called and were just great with me and gave a great deal. QAD also just absolutely awesome when I called and emailed them and hooked me up BIG TIME. 

These companies have made a customer for life with lots of free advertising from me. Also I will speak highly of the other companies posted here that I didnt use to all my friends, thats just great to help out my fellow brothers and sisters in arms.

THANK YOU


----------



## polarbear06

Add Zen-Ray Optics to the list. If you contact them after your purchase with proof of military or LEO service they will refund to your credit card 12% of the purchase price.


----------



## rjack

dave_eder said:


> A lot of guys from ArcheryTalk have joined our Professional Bowhunter Buyer's Club to get great discounts at eders.com. Well, I'm really proud to announce that we are now offering FREE Memberships to the ProBowhunter club for members of the US Military. If you'd like to learn more or to just join and start saving see:
> 
> http://www.eders.com/products/military
> 
> Dave


Thank You! I'll be a member on my next order. :darkbeer:


----------



## shelldrake

For all Canadian military personnel reading this thread, just wanted to let you know that I visited the new Bass Pro Shop just north of Calgary this past week and they do offer a 10% military discount. All you have to do is show your ID card when making your purchase.


----------



## Deerslayer25

Collins Outdoors offers a military discount as well.


----------



## jumpmasterkolo

*Holy cow!!!*

I can't believe everyone helping us out like this. I am going to cut and paste this entire thread into a document so I can show it to everyone.
My team and I will be home in late July from Iraq and all are big hunters. I wish we had only known earlier. We have bought multiple bows, accessories, scopes, range finders during this deployment. Well we will spread the news to the next Special Forces team coming to relieve us.
Thanks again.
Darren


----------



## BowTitan

www.archeryprostaff.com offers a military discount as well. Check out there web site.


----------



## hotrod26

Sportsman Warehouse gives a discount to Military everytime you shop there. All you have to do is show your ID card either active, retired or dependent.


----------



## hotrod26

Just received an email from Carter and they give discount to retirees also!!


----------



## jumpmasterkolo

*Leupold Discount Mil and LEO*

I've been talking to Leupold to find out about their discount. They have a Fed/Mil discount that is offered to government employees (including local law enforcement) It is about 23% off. 
For example: 
I am buying the new VX-3 4.5x14x40mm LR ($485.04) with and M1 elevation and windage dials ($129.99) for a total of $615.03
If you get this scope through Leupold's custom shop it costs $799.97
The scope by itself online (through a reseller) costs between $659 - $689 which is about $200 off.
My wife is a Detective, so we have a lot of cop friends. My buddy on the Special Tactics Team is also going with this same scope for his work rifle. It is pretty close to a Mark-4 and they made major improvements on the VX-3 for 2009 including improved lenses and tubes. 
Of course there is the lifetime guarantee and the fact that they are completely made in America
Take care and God Bless,
Darren


----------



## mudbug_4

*another addition...Vortex optics*

Hi everyone...I just received word from Vortex Optics that they give a 35% off MSRP discount to Military. Contact Shamus Terry.


----------



## rodney482

Athens Archery is proud to announce that we will give all active Military a 20% discount (off MSRP) on any of our current bows.

Orders must go directly through Athens and you must be able to fax proper ID.

Rodney Rudd
Athens Archery


----------



## opivy

Just a quick drop to the gentleman who's angry that other people are getting a discount.

Why? Shouldn't you be happy that someone else out there is getting a break, sure you're not the one who is getting a deal - oh well, at least a fellow archer and a fellow human is getting something nice from someone else. Working together is what made America what it is, your preaching on and on about how the country is falling - but the reason is that no one can be happy is that everyone is so worried about what theyre not getting, instead of what they have. This applies to children, health, quality of life etc. 

Take the time to say good job and congratulations to these guys for getting a hook-up, and you wont be so angry about it all.


----------



## GorillaUSMC

FatboyStew said:


> Does anyone know if their discount applies to their B-Stinger stabilizers.
> 
> Thanks


actually they do. I got my B-Stinger (12"/11oz.) there back in May. It was $49 after the 45% discount. Email Shelby there and they will send you an email on prices. One of the best companies I've ever dealt with over the phone. You only get 2 purchases per year tho at the discount... FYI


----------



## GWSmith

*YAKS CABANA BOY MILITIA*








*HERE'S TO 4 AND MANY MORE!*


----------



## hypovolemicshok

Apple Archery also does military discounts. All you have to do is call them. I believe I got my Edge press for $250 opposed to the MSRP of $300.


----------



## DolphinDriver

Quest Bows currently offering $50 rebate on any Quest Bow until 31 Oct 09:
http://www.questbowhunting.com/docs/Questmilitary.pdf


----------



## subchief

Enough said on here just blast him PM's if you agree he is wrong......dont let him ruin this thread!!![/QUOTE]

+1 I can hardly fathom his train of thought. Roadrunner needs to take his argument elsewhere.


----------



## arkiejim

I just signed up for AT. This thread is near and dear to my heart.

I served in the silent service with the USAF in a different world and a long time ago. I have had the honor of knowing a couple of people who suffered through Bataan, personally met the guy who pushed the button to drop bombs on the bridge over the river Kwai, my father-in-law served multiple tours in a C-130 in Vietnam, my dad worked in a munitions plant, my son served in Iraq prior to their elections, and my wife deployed there last year. Those whom I had the privilege of meeting and knowing that served in WWII were special people. Those who served in Vietnam were mistreated and disrespected. My son, active duty Army, came home as a mature young man. My wife (a National Guard trooper = huge civilian income disruption) came home via a medivac and is in the final stages of recovering from a couple of surgeries needed from her service. We, my wife and I, ask if military discounts are available and are surprised at where they are available. I attempt to trade with organizations that openly support the military. However, the most meaningful support is that which occurs at a more personal level. For example, an older couple recently bought our lunch at a local dive (great BBQ though). My wife is still in a WTU (Warrior Transition Unit) after almost a year, and has to wear the Army uniform as she reports for duty at a local federal agency, so it is obvious that she is different as we live a good distance from any military installation. We let the couple know that we appreciate their intent, but it was not necessary. His reply brought a tear to my eye. He reminded us how he was treated (he was a grunt during Vietnam) when he came home. What could we say except for thank you? Still, it literally causes me to have chill bumps to hear about companies and corporations offering military discounts and they should all be applauded.

I ask that if you see a military member as you go about you day, in a car, on the street, at the airport, in a bus depot, at the diner, whereever, do something nice for them, at least make it a point to say thank you.

By the way, I bagged a nice 11 point buck last year (my 1st ever with anything) with my Kodiak 32" Bow Logic with WB rest and Muzzy MX-3. The best thing, I am able to hunt very close to home (walking distance) and am looking forward to 10/1 so I can do it again.


----------



## nelliott

50bowhunter said:


> Looks like there isn't much out there for us LE. Thats ok, you guys deserve it, thanks for all you do. :usa2:


I bet they give the firefighters discounts....lol


and arkiejim, nice first post welcome to AT


----------



## mystic1219

I dont think it's been mentione yet, but add Slick Tricks to the list! I got a 3 pack of magnums for around $22 shipped. Got them the second day after I orderd too! Thanks Slick Trick!


----------



## 2 blue ducks

If you guys in the military dont get discounts on everything its a shame . you should actually get it free thanks for doing what you do


----------



## Sgt Davis

*Going Up*

:bump:


----------



## mudbug_4

*Athens Archery*

I got in touch with the folks at Athens and they are now offering $200 off a new Athens bow...great deal on some great looking bows. They are probably going to offer a 20%-30% discount on accessories, too.

Mud


----------



## alienshooter

*military discounts*

Thanks for the posts guys. I am in the sandbox and can honestly say i am in withdrawl....my #107 alien that i recieved on june 9th is still sitting in Alma, AR.... and i can't shoot it from the sandbox. after reading through every post on this thread i thought i would save some consolidate the some of the info on here and make a list of every discount i saw mentioned. btw, Kirby thanks for taking care of my alien for me and ben thanks for getting it set up and balanced for me as it sits in A2Z in Alma, AR.
now for the list of discounts. Also none of the %ages were verified as the info came from AT posts.

1. Ben Pearson = 15% 
2. Spot Hogg = 45%
3. Bowtech = 15% - 50%
4. Bear & Trophy Ridge = 45%
5. Limbsaver = 50%
6. Bowjax = 10%
7. Burris Optics = 55%
8. Oakley = 50%
9. Martin Archery = 45% roughly (rytera & martin) (should be the same) 
10. Elite Archery = 50%
11. elders = 4-45%
12. Paradigm = 25%
13. Vortex Optics = 35%
14. Athens Archery = $200 off bows (20-30% on acc.)
15. Zen-Ray Optics = 12%
16. Magellin = 10%
17. QAD = 66%

The following list of companies are companies w/ discounts but without an estimated percentage. this could be due to they types of discounts or lack of contact with the companies.

1. EASTON
2. G5
3. Winners Choice Bowstrings 
4. Archery Innovtions 
5. Carter releases 
6. Slick Tricks 
7. Brightsite
8. Starrflight

In closing i want to say "Thanks for everything you guys do, Stateside and over here. For the companies who actually do offer mil/leo Discounts i am sure i speak for all who use this benefit in saying we appreciate everything you guys do for us and we will continue to fight for those of you who support us. Thanks
For the companies/people who do not offer military discounts or respect those who serve? I personally, wish that you could show the compassion and respect that others do for you. especially those who put their lives on the line;who get shot at every day; watch their loved one sit in a hospital for what seems like eternity; or those who DIE so that you can have the choice to live and act the way you do. 
For those people, I pray for you and hope that you never have to worry about your freedom Because there will always be people like me and the others who serve and protect you from those who don't think you deserve what you have!


----------



## astranger1

*oakley*

www.standardissue.com 
oakley gov sales will ship anywere back in oif II my m frames got blown apart called them they directed me to gov sales bout new frames with 5 lens and soft vault for around $120 

also just so everyone knows on the other side of this it is now illegal to require, request, or accept photocopies of military and gov id's for non-official use. I haven't heard of anyone actually getting in trouble for it yet but just so everyone knows. According to what was emailed to me you should accept it after visually seeing it.


----------



## txcookie

Talked with PSE they offer Around 40% OFF to Military!


A big thanks from this GI. With a family, 2 dogs, and plenty of bills Its really nice to get somthing at a HUGE discount that brings me the pleasure it does!


----------



## pierce

*discount*

I have a problem with this.

I'm in the military, served 2 tours in Iraq and I have never asked or expected a discount from any company especially in todays economy. I think it's a sad day when a bow company is picked on thier discounts instead of thier product and or customer service. How about this, pay what the rest of the market pays and you can justify it to yourself by supporting the economy.

Benny


----------



## astranger1

*i'm a Soldier too*

I think that is true to an extent, but the rest of the market didn't sit in the sand with me for 4 tours, didn't live 3 years overseas with me and i'm willing to bet they can tell you more about my 6 yr old son than I can. I don't look for handouts, but if 10% here and there is my reward for my brother' s blood I'll smile say thank you and use that 10% I saved on something my son and I can do for the little time I have at home. Not to even get into the fact I'm 9yr E-6 and make the same as a 7-11 manager and still survive as a single father with 2 kids


----------



## FishinMarine09

Roadrunner said:


> I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!


This guy is a d!$*head. I hope you need a cop one day and he isnt there.


----------



## bus33

Another one for Burris Optics. Can't beat 55% off for LE and Military.


----------



## astranger1

*talked to Martin*

talked to Martin directly today. They only sell individual bows to deployed other than that they are wholesale to dealers. The only thing they would tell me since i'm not deployed is speak with dealer they are required to have a program but it varies by dealer.


----------



## GETMRUTN

I am retired Army and I know that Spot Hogg honors the discount as long as you have a military ID that you can send them a copy off. I have used it with Spot Hogg before. If other companies would do the same then they wouldnt have to worry about dishonest people trying to get over. Just taking someones word anymore isnt good like it used to be. These kinda people are the ones who make it hard for the rest of us. And you all know who you are!


----------



## Thomas2055

Don't know about manufacturer's, but our Sportsman's Warehouse gives military, law enforcement, medics, and firefighters a discount.


----------



## The Phantom

*Never hurts to ask*

Around here I almost always ask about a discount. Autozone and Lowe's give one to Mil retirees, just shoe ID card.




LiteSpeed1 said:


> What about us old retired military guys. I realize we are in a time of war and these companies that are offering discounts are doing a great thing, but what about the guys who did their service?


----------



## rodney482

The Phantom said:


> Around here I almost always ask about a discount. Autozone and Lowe's give one to Mil retirees, just shoe ID card.


I will tell ya what.

If you are Military..Active or Retired and have an ID.

Athens will honor the $200 off MSRP.on any of our bows.

How about that??

We at Athens appreciate all that you are doing and all that you have done!!:thumbs_up

In order to take advantage of this discount you will need to call Athens direct and place your order directly with them.

1-574-224-2300

Rodney Rudd
Athens Archery


----------



## astranger1

*Rodney?*

do ya'll have a website that I can check out?


----------



## rodney482

astranger1 said:


> do ya'll have a website that I can check out?


athensarchery.com

just put a www. in front of that and click:thumbs_up


We are located in Northern Indiana.


----------



## USAFarcher

An update for Elite. They are not 50% but they do offer a discount, however you need to e-mail them and you MUST have an APO address. They are still great to deal with. Bowtech is also great, they will find a local dealer and contact them for you to see about your 15% discount. As long as you have served since 2000 you Qualify. The Spot Hogg discount is great. Also shoot B-Stinger an email they will work with you as well. A big thanks goes out to all that offer a discount to military, it makes it easier to talk the wife into me buying stuff as well. (But sweetie its a good deal) :darkbeer:


----------



## shoots4fun

*I totally agree w/ this reply....*



> I have a problem with this.I'm in the military, served 2 tours in Iraq and I have never asked or expected a discount from any company especially in todays economy. I think it's a sad day when a bow company is picked on thier discounts instead of thier product and or customer service. How about this, pay what the rest of the market pays and you can justify it to yourself by supporting the economy.



I totally agree..I wouldn't "expect or go asking for it" :thumbs_do
You chose a life of danger..no one made u do this job for all the death , the trauma etc..no one but no one made u choose that line of work like OBAMA said u chose those way of life u have choice for other professions. Be proud for serving civ. job or military duty but why expect something in return rather than if gratitude is the reason it was offered, but no asked for?

sorry we are all entitled to our opinnions that was just my feelings on it.


----------



## jwshooter11

I am a former Marine(Desert Storm) and am now in one of the most dangerous Law Enforcement Jobs out there; Corrections. I don't get to carry a gun or a stick to defend myself. I have a huge responsibility to protect the public. I have all the respect of my Law Enforcement Brothers. If that makes me eligible for a discount, so be it. I hope that people like Roadrunner will take a step back and realize that the LEO's, Firefighters, and Military folks are protecting his behind as well as their own. 

To all of my Brothers, whether you wear a rank in the military, a Badge in the street or behind the tall fences, Thank You for all you do and be safe out there!!!!!


----------



## Bigwookie009

rodney482 said:


> I will tell ya what.
> 
> If you are Military..Active or Retired and have an ID.
> 
> Athens will honor the $200 off MSRP.on any of our bows.
> 
> How about that??
> 
> We at Athens appreciate all that you are doing and all that you have done!!:thumbs_up
> 
> In order to take advantage of this discount you will need to call Athens direct and place your order directly with them.
> 
> 1-574-224-2300
> 
> Rodney Rudd
> Athens Archery


No LE?


----------



## rodney482

Bigwookie009 said:


> No LE?


Yes as a matter of fact I am :wink:

Currently nothing for my brothers in blue.

I will work on it!!:thumbs_up


----------



## astranger1

thanks Rodney and ttt


----------



## dillio67

*booneburnerstrings*

booneburnertrings offers 50% military disc w ID
We have two sons active and we appreciate all do and have done


----------



## bwhnter4life

I hate this thread because it just shows me how much money I could of saved if I would of opened my mouth and asked the company if they offered a discount. 

I hate asking because it makes me feel like I am owed something. But that is awesome that all these companies do that.


----------



## CamG

If you order from us (must call by phone, and have a copy of I.D.), we give Military past and present, and LEO's a minimum of 10% off, with some items up to 30%. We carry just about anything archery related.

402.879.1945


----------



## Nuke

Great thread. Knowing ahead of time makes it so we don't have to bother them as much. I too hate asking half the time. I'm surprised how many do it. I've had a few backpacking companies that really don't like the military and I've got some pretty rude no's so I like to give my business to those who give one even if it's just 5% like Sportsmans Warehouse.

One I know of that I didn't see here is Backcountry.com. It's dependent on the item but usually about 25-30%. If you backpack hunt it can save you a ton of money! They are an awesome company so check them out if you never have.

All you need to do is send them an email from your mil account. They change the code a lot but if you sign up with the .mil account they'll give you the new code over the phone or on their webpage chat feature.


----------



## JustRace

astranger1 said:


> www.standardissue.com
> oakley gov sales will ship anywere back in oif II my m frames got blown apart called them they directed me to gov sales bout new frames with 5 lens and soft vault for around $120
> 
> also just so everyone knows on the other side of this it is now illegal to require, request, or accept photocopies of military and gov id's for non-official use. I haven't heard of anyone actually getting in trouble for it yet but just so everyone knows. According to what was emailed to me you should accept it after visually seeing it.


the website is actually www.usstandardissue.com

The also honor anyone that works in anytime of law enforcement.


----------



## chris.mcdonald

*Thank You*

Thank all of you for all of the posting's. Im deployed right now, so thank you for the tips to help save a little money


----------



## astranger1

*your right*



JustRace said:


> the website is actually www.usstandardissue.com
> 
> The also honor anyone that works in anytime of law enforcement.


your right i missed that before i posted good looking


----------



## USAFarcher

shoots4fun said:


> I totally agree..I wouldn't "expect or go asking for it" :thumbs_do
> You chose a life of danger..no one made u do this job for all the death , the trauma etc..no one but no one made u choose that line of work like OBAMA said u chose those way of life u have choice for other professions. Be proud for serving civ. job or military duty but why expect something in return rather than if gratitude is the reason it was offered, but no asked for?
> 
> sorry we are all entitled to our opinnions that was just my feelings on it.


No one is going around black balling people that do not offer a discount. If a company does it is because they want to, so what is wrong with participating? Mathews does not offer a discount and it happens to be the bow I went with. No one is making anyone offer a discount. No one made me choose a life of danger and no one makes a company offer a discount. I happen to really appreciate the discount.


----------



## astranger1

*ttt and great thread for my deployed brothers*

ttt


----------



## rjack

shoots4fun said:


> I totally agree..I wouldn't "expect or go asking for it" :thumbs_do
> You chose a life of danger..no one made u do this job for all the death , the trauma etc..no one but no one made u choose that line of work like OBAMA said u chose those way of life u have choice for other professions. Be proud for serving civ. job or military duty but why expect something in return rather than if gratitude is the reason it was offered, but no asked for?
> 
> sorry we are all entitled to our opinnions that was just my feelings on it.


The companies that decide to offer a discounts do so on their own free will. They chose freely to offer up discounts to support us. I freely serve our nation to protect your opinion. :thumbs_up At the end of the day, we are all much better off than most any other nation on the planet. 

Thank you to all of my brothers/sisters in arms, fellow civil servants in uniform and thank you to those that offer us a discount by your own free will.


----------



## TrekJeff

This thread is a great idea. Wish this infor was available when I was active duty...and for the one saying the OP is being Lazy....where did you serve, or were you just being lazy?



shoots4fun said:


> I totally agree..I wouldn't "expect or go asking for it" :thumbs_do
> You chose a life of danger..no one made u do this job for all the death , the trauma etc..no one but no one made u choose that line of work like OBAMA said u chose those way of life u have choice for other professions. Be proud for serving civ. job or military duty but why expect something in return rather than if gratitude is the reason it was offered, but no asked for?
> 
> sorry we are all entitled to our opinnions that was just my feelings on it.


And if you worked for a company that received discount on items you would not be interested in knowing about them?



astranger1 said:


> I think that is true to an extent, but the rest of the market didn't sit in the sand with me for 4 tours, didn't live 3 years overseas with me and i'm willing to bet they can tell you more about my 6 yr old son than I can. I don't look for handouts, but if 10% here and there is my reward for my brother' s blood I'll smile say thank you and use that 10% I saved on something my son and I can do for the little time I have at home. Not to even get into the fact I'm 9yr E-6 and make the same as a 7-11 manager and still survive as a single father with 2 kids


Well Said.


----------



## rjack

rodney482 said:


> I will tell ya what.
> 
> If you are Military..Active or Retired and have an ID.
> 
> Athens will honor the $200 off MSRP.on any of our bows.
> 
> How about that??
> 
> We at Athens appreciate all that you are doing and all that you have done!!:thumbs_up
> 
> In order to take advantage of this discount you will need to call Athens direct and place your order directly with them.
> 
> 1-574-224-2300
> 
> Rodney Rudd
> Athens Archery


THANK YOU! I'll be calling very soon. Nice looking line up and the best of luck to you in your business adventure. All small business owners have my full respect. We serve to keep our nation free and you work your tails off to ensure we stay a global economic power. History proves we need both to remain free...democracy and capitalism. Both made and protected in America!


----------



## readonly

Moleskin said:


> I know that Bowtech offers two military discount programs, one for active Soldiers with APO addresses, and one for stateside who have been in service since 2000.


Very interesting. If true, this runs contrary to the Joint Ethics Regulations which prohibits service members from accepting any discount that is not also available to all other service members, regardless of rank, time in service, duty station, etc


----------



## carnate617

Just FYI, for LE or Military, Oakley offeres an awesome discount on many models of sunglasses. 

https://secure.usstandardissue.com/Index.cfm


----------



## rodney482

rjack said:


> THANK YOU! I'll be calling very soon. Nice looking line up and the best of luck to you in your business adventure. All small business owners have my full respect. We serve to keep our nation free and you work your tails off to ensure we stay a global economic power. History proves we need both to remain free...democracy and capitalism. Both made and protected in America!


Amen!!!


----------



## astranger1

*Since there is so much Mil and LO here*

I have a ? for the ages. They say that we are paid as much as our civilian counterparts and that the medical care and insurance that we receive is the balance, right? So are we going to get a HUGE raise if the Gov offers free health care to all???? (15months deployed =s $58k for me / 9 months deployed =s $120-$150k for Mercs like BW)

Sorry to get away from archery but this is what pays for it all


----------



## astranger1

*bear's new vip program!!!!!!!*

probably going to have to call bear for full details but my boss handed me a printout of their VIP pricing (which includes Mil not sure bout LE) but its showing direct order of attack/ attach shadow $381.62; assault $288.05; assault rht $375.55; strike/ strike shadow $222.74; strike rth $280.00; charge $166.60; charge rth $224; montana long $191.80; super kodiak $296.10; supermag 48 $219.80; grizzly $207.90
plus $10 s&h 
pm me and i can email you the order form if you need one
also have young bows and prices


----------



## shoots4fun

*yah so what??*



> I freely serve our nation to protect your opinion


oh brother plz don't play that card w/ me " i give u ur freedom crap" seriously?...what u think wearing a ranger tab everyday and a that tan beret i dont protect this nation for my opinnion? .i'm w/ the 75th Rangers down here in Benning right now..so what? wht's ur point been in 12 yrs; again so what..i dont ask for whos giving discounts.i except a simple thank u from our american public thats it and that's all i can ask for. nobody owes us anything for wht we do. yes i thinks its terrific they offer military discounts but really this post started out calling everyone asking for it. plz!


----------



## Chris/AL

readonly said:


> Very interesting. If true, this runs contrary to the Joint Ethics Regulations which prohibits service members from accepting any discount that is not also available to all other service members, regardless of rank, time in service, duty station, etc


They are different only because there are no dealers in places where you would have an APO/FPO address. Discount direct from the factory vs discount from the local pro-shop.


----------



## Ranger6

*Eders has a good program*

Check this link below. They saved me some money on my Lone wolf climbing sticks

Tom

http://www.eders.com/products/military


----------



## rjack

shoots4fun said:


> oh brother plz don't play that card w/ me " i give u ur freedom crap" seriously?...what u think wearing a ranger tab everyday and a that tan beret i dont protect this nation for my opinnion? .i'm w/ the 75th Rangers down here in Benning right now..so what? wht's ur point been in 12 yrs; again so what..i dont ask for whos giving discounts.i except a simple thank u from our american public thats it and that's all i can ask for. nobody owes us anything for wht we do. yes i thinks its terrific they offer military discounts but really this post started out calling everyone asking for it. plz!


Good deal. Looks like we serve together to protect many rights. :thumbs_up Enjoy your time with the Rangers...:darkbeer:


----------



## astranger1

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## requiembell

Just read the thread yesterday and called the guys (Drew) at QAD. One fax and $52.25 later and I am not the owner of a new rest (Bone Collector). Great post and useful info.
By the way I retired last month and they still honored my last deployment orders for the discount.
Thanks QAD and AT for the heads up.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

readonly said:


> Very interesting. If true, this runs contrary to the Joint Ethics Regulations which prohibits service members from accepting any discount that is not also available to all other service members, regardless of rank, time in service, duty station, etc


And you should refuse your tax exempt status and pay full taxes like everyone else when you are deployed, if that applies to you that is. 

Up for the service members out there.:thumbs_up


----------



## rjack

rodney482 said:


> I will tell ya what.
> 
> If you are Military..Active or Retired and have an ID.
> 
> Athens will honor the $200 off MSRP.on any of our bows.
> 
> How about that??
> 
> We at Athens appreciate all that you are doing and all that you have done!!:thumbs_up
> 
> In order to take advantage of this discount you will need to call Athens direct and place your order directly with them.
> 
> 1-574-224-2300
> 
> Rodney Rudd
> Athens Archery


My order has been placed! I hope to have it set up before my season ends in Jan. 

All Black Accomplice 32
29" @ #70

Thank you again. Your gesture will not be forgotten or taken for granted. :thumbs_up

V/r,

R. Jackson


----------



## astranger1

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## brakemaker

I'm going on a hunting trip with Crystal Creek Outfitters in southern Ill. in Nov. He gives 33%off each hunt for veterans, Police officers, EMT, and other emergency pro's. Check out "Huntcrysrtalcreek.com"


----------



## TN Hunter

*Eders*

Eders offers great military discounts.


----------



## WyoGoat

Great post and thanks to all you guys that have spent even a day protecting us, military or LE. 

Someone asked about the Burris deal, you just fax your ID with a letterhead and multiply the MSRP by .45 to get your total. You can get 2 optics and 2 mounts each calendar year. It is great and Burris is very supportive of LE and military. Instock items ship within a week for $7.00.

The usstandard deal is great as well.

This one is not hunting or outdoor related but Dilliards (clothing store) have a discount day for LE, Fire and Military right before christmas, it's a great way to get gifts for the significant other...

Thanks again guys...


----------



## rodney482

rjack said:


> My order has been placed! I hope to have it set up before my season ends in Jan.
> 
> All Black Accomplice 32
> 29" @ #70
> 
> Thank you again. Your gesture will not be forgotten or taken for granted. :thumbs_up
> 
> V/r,
> 
> R. Jackson


What you have done will not be forgotten:thumbs_up

The discount is the least we can do!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## astranger1

ttt


----------



## TN Hunter

Found out today...

G5, 15% discount for active and retired military ($50 off Quest bows through the end of October)
Bear Archery - Active duty only

PSE - No military discount


----------



## astranger1

anybody know anything bout Martin's stateside discounts?
not deployed but dont want to miss out


----------



## The Phantom

Emailed ASAT last night, they offer 10% off retail.


----------



## rjack

astranger1 said:


> anybody know anything bout Martin's stateside discounts?
> not deployed but dont want to miss out


Was told only for deployed members by Martin. :darkbeer: They don't want to compete with their dealers for stateside purchases. :thumbs_up


----------



## astranger1

that's not cool i'm nondeployable for next 3 yrs


----------



## cgdoc

Sorry to play the spoiler but: 

I'm active duty and appreciate military discounts too but before you think about getting a few dollars off please take a minute to read the message below. If you have any questions to the truthfulness of the content I suggest you contact an ID / CAC card office at a military installation and ask them if it's OK to photocopy a military ID and reference U.S Code. Is it worth getting in hot water or someone else having access to your info? 

Subject: FW: Photocopying of Military ID Card
Importance: High
ALCON,
Message from US Army North Provost Marshal Office:
Recent incidents regarding the photocopying of military identification cards and common access cards (CAC) by commercial establishments to verify military affiliation or provide government rates for service have been reported. Commanders and Supervisors are reminded that the photocopying of US Government Identification is a violation of Title 18, US Code Part I, Chapter 33, Section 701 and punishable by both fine and imprisonment. Many military members, family member and DOD employees are unaware of this law.

LAW ENFORCEMENT INTELLIGENCE BRANCH (LEIB) ANALYSIS: Although the asking for military/government identification is totally permissible by commercial establishments, many government personnel are unaware of the prohibition on duplication of government identification. There are no safeguards in place to insure a government identification card won't be counterfeited or "cloned" based on a photocopy by a commercial establishment. Criminal elements and terrorist organizations place US Government identification as a high value logistical element when planning acts against the US Military. Recommend military/DOD travelers provide a state drivers license or other form of photo identification to be photocopied if an establishment insists on a photocopy of the traveler's identification.


----------



## Chris/AL

No longer in effect....a statement from Tricare.

http://www.triwest.com/provider/newslist.aspx?aud=1&xf=092209_militaryID

*The advisory was since rescinded by the Army on August 13, 2009, but it has caused confusion among Military personnel and providers alike in the West Region about copying military ID cards.
*


----------



## astranger1

*thats right*

you are not allowed to photocopy id cards for unofficial use but most company will accept everything blacked out or photoshoped off except name rank and pic or an email from a .mil account as proof there are some others now that will only ship discounted items to apo's as confirmation which what i'm running into with martin


----------



## txcookie

rodney482 said:


> Athens Archery is proud to announce that we will give all active Military a $200 discount (off MSRP) on any of our current bows.
> 
> Orders must go directly through Athens and you must be able to fax proper ID.
> 
> Rodney Rudd
> Athens Archery


Good on ya Brother!


----------



## Chris/AL

astranger1 said:


> you are not allowed to photocopy id cards for unofficial use but most company will accept everything blacked out or photoshoped off except name rank and pic or an email from a .mil account as proof there are some others now that will only ship discounted items to apo's as confirmation which what i'm running into with martin


The ID card rule is no longer in effect and was ridiculous in the first place.
The APO policy is so the company doesnt take sales from a local dealer. Your local dealer should honor the discount offered by the company.


----------



## chris.mcdonald

Moleskin said:


> Thank you for posting one that applies to retired personnel as well.
> 
> By the way, I just got my Bowtech here in Iraq. Couldn't be happier!
> Now if I just had something to shoot it at.........


Moleskin 

Did you have any problem with the post office or customs geting your new bow over here?


----------



## svttodd

Gander Mountain offers a 10% LEO discount off of just about everything in store (I think firearms are only 5% off though). The discount is usually good on top of other discounts too (except for some big super-duper limited time sale offers). Just show your ID as you check out. I think they do the same for Military and Fire folks, but I am not sure.


----------



## kg4cpj

*Sword*

Sword acu-site gives a military discount. The last site I bought I got for cost plus shipping. Not sure what they offer now but I am sure they do.

Also Pro String out of MN gives a discount to all active duty military, best string on the market!! Tell Wes that Jayar sent you. www.Prostring.com

One more Amsoil gives a discount, and if you would like info about Amsoil shoot me a pm and I can fill you in. you can run the engine oil for 25,000 miles and they have a warranty to cover you if something would happen to your engine. P.M. me for all the info. thanks for looking.


----------



## mihuntn

ttt.....:thumbs_up


----------



## rjack

dave_eder said:


> A lot of guys from ArcheryTalk have joined our Professional Bowhunter Buyer's Club to get great discounts at eders.com. Well, I'm really proud to announce that we are now offering FREE Memberships to the ProBowhunter club for members of the US Military. If you'd like to learn more or to just join and start saving see:
> 
> http://www.eders.com/products/military
> 
> Dave


Dave -

Thank you, I sent in my first order last night. Great selection and web site.


----------



## Moleskin

*Nope*



chris.mcdonald said:


> Moleskin
> 
> Did you have any problem with the post office or customs geting your new bow over here?


Chris,

I didn't have any problems with the APO or customs at all. It took a long time to get there, but that was just because they were in the middle of switching up the shipping method used. It arrived undamaged, and I had it ready to shoot in just a few minutes.


----------



## j royse

*Gander Mountain*

The manager of the Richmond Va. Gander Mountain informed me this past Saturday that the company has discontinued all discounts for military. Fortunately the Bass Pro store 2 miles away still gives a discount.


----------



## astranger1

anyone know bout elite. if not i'll call mon and post what i find out


----------



## USAFarcher

astranger1 said:


> anyone know bout elite. if not i'll call mon and post what i find out



Yes they do offer a discount, bow ships APO only.


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter

*Thanks*

Guys thanks for the info I guess I have been asking the wrong companies, because I have gotten a lot of nothing over the past few years, so I have pretty much quit asking. The worst part is I stock TR and Bear in my shop so I will write them later to get the low down.


----------



## igknighted

TN Hunter said:


> Found out today...
> 
> G5, 15% discount for active and retired military ($50 off Quest bows through the end of October)
> Bear Archery - Active duty only
> 
> PSE - No military discount


I go back to Active Duty on the 13th, so this is something that I will have to consider for the Bear Attack. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gdcpony

alienshooter said:


> Thanks for the posts guys. I am in the sandbox and can honestly say i am in withdrawl....my #107 alien that i recieved on june 9th is still sitting in Alma, AR.... and i can't shoot it from the sandbox. after reading through every post on this thread i thought i would save some consolidate the some of the info on here and make a list of every discount i saw mentioned. btw, Kirby thanks for taking care of my alien for me and ben thanks for getting it set up and balanced for me as it sits in A2Z in Alma, AR.
> now for the list of discounts. Also none of the %ages were verified as the info came from AT posts.
> 
> 1. Ben Pearson = 15%
> 2. Spot Hogg = 45%
> 3. Bowtech = 15% - 50%
> 4. Bear & Trophy Ridge = 45%
> 5. Limbsaver = 50%
> 6. Bowjax = 10%
> 7. Burris Optics = 55%
> 8. Oakley = 50%
> 9. Martin Archery = 45% roughly (rytera & martin) (should be the same)
> 10. Elite Archery = 50%
> 11. elders = 4-45%
> 12. Paradigm = 25%
> 13. Vortex Optics = 35%
> 14. Athens Archery = $200 off bows (20-30% on acc.)
> 15. Zen-Ray Optics = 12%
> 16. Magellin = 10%
> 17. QAD = 66%
> 
> The following list of companies are companies w/ discounts but without an estimated percentage. this could be due to they types of discounts or lack of contact with the companies.
> 
> 1. EASTON
> 2. G5
> 3. Winners Choice Bowstrings
> 4. Archery Innovtions
> 5. Carter releases
> 6. Slick Tricks
> 7. Brightsite
> 8. Starrflight
> 
> In closing i want to say "Thanks for everything you guys do, Stateside and over here. For the companies who actually do offer mil/leo Discounts i am sure i speak for all who use this benefit in saying we appreciate everything you guys do for us and we will continue to fight for those of you who support us. Thanks
> For the companies/people who do not offer military discounts or respect those who serve? I personally, wish that you could show the compassion and respect that others do for you. especially those who put their lives on the line;who get shot at every day; watch their loved one sit in a hospital for what seems like eternity; or those who DIE so that you can have the choice to live and act the way you do.
> For those people, I pray for you and hope that you never have to worry about your freedom Because there will always be people like me and the others who serve and protect you from those who don't think you deserve what you have!


Awesome! Nice list!
Thank you to all the companies doing this. You don't have to, but you do, and that makes it all the more admirable. You stand to gain nothing for your actions yet you do so. While a thank you is plenty, these gestures are appreciated. You have my business from now on. It is the best I can do to return the honor.
My brother is a disabled vet, my dad wears a Purple Heart with stars, grandfathers did too, my cousin is getting out tomorrow with 3 Purple Hearts, and my other cousin..... the total is about 25 who have served or are serving without going beyond first cousins and grandparents. It is a family tradition and one we are proud of.

To alien shooter: I am proud of you too. Thank you. Be safe and get home to shoot your bow! I'll be out there again next summer, missing next season with my kids (more painful to think about than missing the holidays). 

Sgt Clayton George D.
USMC


----------



## BigEves34

gdcpony said:


> Awesome! Nice list!
> Thank you to all the companies doing this. You don't have to, but you do, and that makes it all the more admirable. You stand to gain nothing for your actions yet you do so. While a thank you is plenty, these gestures are appreciated. You have my business from now on. It is the best I can do to return the honor.
> My brother is a disabled vet, my dad wears a Purple Heart with stars, grandfathers did too, my cousin is getting out tomorrow with 3 Purple Hearts, and my other cousin..... the total is about 25 who have served or are serving without going beyond first cousins and grandparents. It is a family tradition and one we are proud of.
> 
> To alien shooter: I am proud of you too. Thank you. Be safe and get home to shoot your bow! I'll be out there again next summer, missing next season with my kids (more painful to think about than missing the holidays).
> 
> Sgt Clayton George D.
> USMC


I just got out of the military myself, and thank you for serving Sir!!! Tell your family that we all thank them as well for their service!!!! :teeth:

BTW: I emailed Lone Wolf Treestands about a week or so ago... and they haven't returned my email as of yet.... :sad::mg::embara:
It's unfortunate because I love that company's products...


----------



## mihuntn

TTT.....:teeth:

Just ordered my QAD HD Pro BC edition
Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg

Really good prices! Big salute to these companies and to all that support our Airmen, Soldiers, Marines, Sailors, Coast Guard and LE!


----------



## rodney482

Ok I got the go ahead!!

Athens will also offer the same discount to Fulltime or Retired LEO's
20% off MSRP on any bow. (excluding the Protege)
Just need to take a picture of your ID or credentials and add them in an attachment and email them to Athens. You will also need to call Athens direct at 574-224-2300 to place your order.


----------



## TrekJeff

Miliary.com also has some great discount for Veterans


----------



## bcbow1971

Way to go ATHENS!!!!! Just one of many reasons I love this company and am PROUD to be field staff for them!!!! 

Also all those other companies that support us!!!


----------



## Grateful Hunter

I think this is a wonderful thread, thank you for posting.

I have questions about the Martin military program, I am not deployed at this time. I would have been but seems the surgeons sent me back after injuries and I am now at home laid up for quite a bit of time having had 4 surgeries and minimum 2 more to go and that is within the past 15 months, 3 of those were within the last 3 months.

Would or does Martin offer the discount to those of us who are back from deployment? How about regular active duty? I thought I would ask before giving them a call to order a Warthog.

Thanks folks for your support regardless of the company discounts are appreciated and being a wounded warrior things are tough. Simple things in life are what is appreciated more than anything.

Off topic but please maybe the man is a member here. Thank you from the soldier in uniform who you paid the tab for at the airport in Dallas, they simply said it was paid for by you and to have a nice day but you were gone.

To the lady who gave up her first class seat on a full plane when she saw my leg in a cast, again I was in uniform.

The elderly gentlemen who stopped to shake my hand in the St. Louis airport upon return of my first deployment.

Thank you for those who say a prayer for us every night.


----------



## TrekJeff

Grateful Hunter said:


> . Simple things in life are what is appreciated more than anything.
> 
> Off topic but please maybe the man is a member here. Thank you from the soldier in uniform who you paid the tab for at the airport in Dallas, they simply said it was paid for by you and to have a nice day but you were gone.
> 
> To the lady who gave up her first class seat on a full plane when she saw my leg in a cast, again I was in uniform.
> 
> The elderly gentlemen who stopped to shake my hand in the St. Louis airport upon return of my first deployment.
> 
> Thank you for those who say a prayer for us every night.


And those who are protected just don't understand the little things like that...it's something they will never understand, at least to the same level as we all do.


----------



## alienshooter

Polarbear06,

Hi i am SSgt Hicks currently in Iraq, you mentioned you had asked "Martin" about there discounts back in April and they had a great discount. i would like to find out if their discount applys to the Rytera Nemesis. i am planning to order a skull & Bones edition r/h, 70#. however if i can order it with the military discount it would reduce alot of stress for me . how can i find out about this?
any information you can provide would be appreciated.

Thank you 
SSgt Erick hicks


----------



## alienshooter

*military discounts*

Good morning

After reading my original post i thought about why i said some of the things i had said. I will not deny that I like the fact that some companies decide to offer military discounts, at the time that i wrote the thread consolidating most of the reported discounts i had recieved more bad news from my wife (also Active Duty Air Force medically seperated in 1feb07. The grammer was more harsh than it should have been i think, and i hope this will give some insite as to why i believe military personal have earned the discounts some companies choose to give and are appreciate so much by so many in the military.

As i had said i am in the sandbox and at the time the thread was posted my wife had just found out the reasons for her continued memory loss my wife suffers from uncontrolled blod pressure sppikes which cause the memory loss and also complete paralization of her limbs for generally about an hour. she was administratively seperated from the military with 0 benefits while on (TDRL) temporary retirement for leauchemia.....she was administratively seperated because fybromyalgia is not compatable with miliitary service and to this date she is still suffering from complications from the following medical conditions! Leuchemia, fybromialgia, Depression Severe Tendonitis, 5 years of memory loss due to Amnesia suffered during chemo theropy, and a seperate problem which is causing continued memory loss everytime she try's to work out because of her pulse spiking uncontrolably.

I understand there are alot of people out there which have had or currently dealing with similar issues, the fact is that Military/LEO/Civilian contractors and many others have A LOT higher chances of experiencing these issues. "I AND MY FAMILY" hope and pray no one ever has to go through the things that we have had to go through and the stress involved in that. Someone once said ignorance is bliss....(ignorant = not knowing) it is so true. Those people who get to hunt with their families, watch their kids grow up, get to be there for the special moments in life like children being born, holidays and are afforded the opportunity to take things for granted; I envy you! I am sure i like alot of military/leo wish that we could spend as much time with our families as you do. However....WE ALL understand why we choose to be military/leo. we live to uphold democracy not preach it!

I know you could not even begin to imagine the things that really happen in our lives as we can only wish to be able to experience a small percentage of the things that happen in yours. but being that i had spent the past 4 years working with (TBI) Tramatic brain injury victems, 1 of them being my wife. I know what it is like to live the movie 40 first dates.... I and many others who have been injured fighting for your rite to tell us to go to hell each day and be disrespectful if you choose wish that people would take a moment and try to imagine what you would do if you experienced any of the following as a result of your job which you choose to do for others. walk into an emergency room and your famliy doc straight up told you your spouse would be dead in 2 weeks; to live the rest of your life with no memory of getting married to person you love, your children, or your family, not being able see your child born. Would you be thankful for the discounts?

I can speak for almost any military member out there...
yes we appreciate them....am i going to lie and say "every Military/LEO deserves them? no....you always have 1-2 bad apples. i will say thank you for those who read this and take it for what it is, i am not bashing people, i only wish people would give credit where it is due. you know treat other as you would want to be treated. another words.....if you ask for something you should be the type of person who gives something first.

Thank you everyone
and be safe.
erick


----------



## bcbow1971

I want to say thanks to all that have served along side me and especially the families that have to deal with the loss of the ones that gave it all. I enjoyed the day off and being thanked by evryone that knew I am a veteran. I also enjoyed the free meal I recieved at Applebees and thank all the other places that catered to all Veterans yesterday!!!!


----------



## cptwolverine

Does anyone know if Vortex optics have a discount for military/LEO/Firefighters? Thanks.


----------



## mdewitt71

rodney482 said:


> Ok I got the go ahead!!
> 
> Athens will also offer the same discount to Fulltime or Retired LEO's
> 20% off MSRP on any bow. (excluding the Protege)
> Just need to take a picture of your ID or credentials and add them in an attachment and email them to Athens. You will also need to call Athens direct at 574-224-2300 to place your order.


*That is good stuff right there !!! :thumbs_up*

As for the Martin discount, the bow HAS TO BE SHIPPED TO AN APO ADDRESS....no discount for stateside addresses, called Martin myself about it. 

_On a sidenote- I have a Soldier that use to work for me that is now assigned in Kuwait as part of the base operation down there. He emailed me bout 2 weeks ago and stated Archery equiptment, slingshots, and or BB/Airsoft guns are getting sent back to sender and not allowed thru the military mail system. :angry:
I don't know if it is due to the draw down in Iraq or just new regulations but, I guess they are not allowing any of it to go thru the mail system like it use to. 
I was even told from a member on here that he got a bow returned in the mail to him with a "nasty gram" attached warning him to not send this kind of stuff again...._


----------



## cabohoyt

Athens archery gives a good discount to military and police. Just contact them directly at Athensarchery.com and they will hook you up.


----------



## astranger1

*i've asked*



alienshooter said:


> Polarbear06,
> 
> Hi i am SSgt Hicks currently in Iraq, you mentioned you had asked "Martin" about there discounts back in April and they had a great discount. i would like to find out if their discount applys to the Rytera Nemesis. i am planning to order a skull & Bones edition r/h, 70#. however if i can order it with the military discount it would reduce alot of stress for me . how can i find out about this?
> any information you can provide would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> SSgt Erick hicks


i called them twice and emailed once all three times they sent me a list that only included martin models and prices were great but were only for apo addresses and my dealer should have a program for mil so contact them for details stateside


----------



## 903sc

I got an email that Buck Knives gives 50% off discounts to LEO (maybe military as well but the email only stated LEO). It instructed to look on the website and find the knife you want and then place your order over the phone through their 800#.


----------



## camelcluch

Under Armour gives 10% to LEO's on their web site and online.


----------



## alienshooter

astranger1 said:


> i called them twice and emailed once all three times they sent me a list that only included martin models and prices were great but were only for apo addresses and my dealer should have a program for mil so contact them for details stateside


.

i called and asked Dahn about this the other day, her reply was that it would be available from Rytera however they are not accepting orders at this time. also, i just spoke with our special handling folks here which process all archery equiptment that comes in the sandbox, they said they have an issue and bows are sent back stateside when they are sent "Non-registered Mail" if it is sent stateside to the sandbox or the other way around it must be registered or it will have problems.


----------



## rodney482

cptwolverine said:


> Does anyone know if Vortex optics have a discount for military/LEO/Firefighters? Thanks.


Yes they do,,call them to take advantage of the discount.

you will not find a better optics company to deal with:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## alienshooter

alienshooter said:


> .
> 
> they have an issue and bows are sent back stateside when they are sent "Non-registered Mail" if it is sent stateside to the sandbox or the other way around it must be registered or it will have problems.



they have an issue and bows are sent back stateside when they are sent "Non-registered Mail" if it is sent stateside to the sandbox or the other way around it must be registered or it will have problems.[/QUOTE]

UPDATE: Just as i have stated i am @ Joint Base Balad atm, i spoke with both the postal office and Special handling (special handling does the initial receiving of archery equipt off the plane and hand carries to postal rep) today. neither section is aware of any issues with sending/receiving bows from stateside to Joint Base Balad (JBB). In fact at the time i was inquiring about the requirements on postage of Archery equiptment here at JBB i was informed that we currently had 3 bows in the reception cage awaiting pickup from the purchaser. once picked up it is upto the purchaser to transport the bow to the post office and have it mailed back stateside. Bows "Must" be sent Registered Mail however there are not any current restrictions on them being sent so long as they are shipped as Reg Mail.


----------



## txcookie

alienshooter said:


> they have an issue and bows are sent back stateside when they are sent "Non-registered Mail" if it is sent stateside to the sandbox or the other way around it must be registered or it will have problems.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Just as i have stated i am @ Joint Base Balad atm, i spoke with both the postal office and Special handling (special handling does the initial receiving of archery equipt off the plane and hand carries to postal rep) today. neither section is aware of any issues with sending/receiving bows from stateside to Joint Base Balad (JBB). In fact at the time i was inquiring about the requirements on postage of Archery equiptment here at JBB i was informed that we currently had 3 bows in the reception cage awaiting pickup from the purchaser. once picked up it is upto the purchaser to transport the bow to the post office and have it mailed back stateside. Bows "Must" be sent Registered Mail however there are not any current restrictions on them being sent so long as they are shipped as Reg Mail.


You are correct. I am a special handler and I see bows all the time. I was going to have one sent here until I saw what was happening to the mail in Bagram. No joke 27 inch Flat screens with water dripping out of the box broken boxes tons of thieves.saw a dinomnd box with tire tracks and is made weird loose noises when I picked it up. Insure your mail if you send it down range!


----------



## Tweet46

I just talked to our mail folks here at FOB Warrior. No Bows...Period! If one does get through they WILL NOT let you send it home through the mail system! It would suck to have to leave it behind.

Seems that there is some inconsistency in policy.


----------



## carmanusa

anyone know of fuse offerig leo discounts, need to get one coming? and thanks for the posts prior, great information!


----------



## dnc

Gander Mountain is giving a 10% discount to Military, Fire, and LE for today and the 26th and 27th for in store purchases. Sorry, I'm not able to attach the link but if you go to their website there is a link.


----------



## astranger1

eders.com and bowhuntingoutlet.com offer free pro bowhunter membership ($15 value) that unlocks their online discounts on everything offered normally see 4-40% in discounts depending on item.


----------



## Bronion30

We offer Discounts to Active Military!


----------



## bcbow1971

Bronion30 said:


> We offer Discounts to Active Military!


That is great thanks!!!

Also does anyone know if Lancaster Archery does?


----------



## astranger1

Bronion30 said:


> We offer Discounts to Active Military!


just want to say thank you and i'm checking it out now


----------



## bcbow1971

Bronion30 said:


> We offer Discounts to Active Military!





astranger1 said:


> just want to say thank you and i'm checking it out now


Ft Polk huh.....ewww....lol....Goot hunting but man I hated visiting it and playin in Alligator lake area.....LOL

DANG OPFOR never played fair...lol


----------



## CARRASCO

*Smooth Stability*

The great people from Smooth Stability gave us a great deal! Their customer service is awesome. Call Jason or Sara, and ask them.

PSE has also done great deals for the troops (at least, the guys at the Tuscon factory did). They are great to deal with.

By the way, does anyone know if Athens will do a 40% - 50% discount to guys who are deployed, like Bowtech does???

How about Strother??? He certainly is using the military theme...SR-71.


----------



## bcbow1971

CARRASCO said:


> The great people from Smooth Stability gave us a great deal! Their customer service is awesome. Call Jason or Sara, and ask them.
> 
> PSE has also done great deals for the troops (at least, the guys at the Tuscon factory did). They are great to deal with.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if Athens will do a 40% - 50% discount to guys who are deployed, like Bowtech does???
> 
> How about Strother??? He certainly is using the military theme...SR-71.



Yes Jason, Sara and all of Smooth Stability are great people and not only a great stabilizer but great people. For those that have not tried one will be changed!!!

What part of the lovely Iraq u at? I was in SW Baghdad on FOB Falcon and Samara.


----------



## astranger1

bcbow1971 said:


> Ft Polk huh.....ewww....lol....Goot hunting but man I hated visiting it and playin in Alligator lake area.....LOL
> 
> DANG OPFOR never played fair...lol


we play as fair as the hajis do!!! lololol:mg:

but I'm from Louisiana so I love it and as far as the hunting it sucked this year I wasted my $70. The only shots I got at deer were with my Chevy. :car:


----------



## CARRASCO

*No More Bows in Iraq*



Tweet46 said:


> I just talked to our mail folks here at FOB Warrior. No Bows...Period! If one does get through they WILL NOT let you send it home through the mail system! It would suck to have to leave it behind.
> 
> Seems that there is some inconsistency in policy.


Here's the deal... and no offense to ANYONE...
The great guys down in Kuwait, running the security at the Military Mail hub have decided that bows are dangerous, and therefore, have implemented THER OWN policy, not to allow anymore bows come through their facility.
Those Military police and Postal geniuses who are all guard/reserve guys who are not even IN THE FIGHT, have decided to go against the policy that the rest of us have followed. Up until about 5 weeks ago, the Army ENCOURAGED us to have bows. But now, since they run the facility down there, and all our mail goes through there, we are at their mercy.

They "siezed" one of my bows, along with 2 other guys' bows, and they won't even give them to us so we can send them home... it kills us to have them taken away, because no one anounced that they were going to change the policy, they just did it without notice. Our Commander tried to talk to them, but they wouldn't listen. Now, I have lost my best bow, and am forced to buy a new one (I have a loaner out here).

So there it is.

Please, pass the word to EVERYONE, so they do not get their bow confiscated by these guys. I've been told that once they rotate back to the U.S., that the new unit might go back to letting bows come through the mail system once again...if the USPS allows them, why not them?


----------



## CARRASCO

bcbow1971 said:


> Yes Jason, Sara and all of Smooth Stability are great people and not only a great stabilizer but great people. For those that have not tried one will be changed!!!
> 
> What part of the lovely Iraq u at? I was in SW Baghdad on FOB Falcon and Samara.


On my 5th deployment, 3rd here to this place.
Currently part of a mobile Task Force, so we go where we're needed.
When were you in Samarra? We stood up that place (I was with 10th SFG at the time, back in 2003). We had our team-house in the middle of town, and the conventional Army guys set up Brassfield-Mora after they got tired of getting mortared every night in town with us.


----------



## bcbow1971

Patrol base Olsen, I was on a SPTT team training the Iraqi Commando Police


----------



## CARRASCO

bcbow1971 said:


> Patrol base Olsen, I was on a SPTT team training the Iraqi Commando Police


Hey, since the postal guys down in Kuwait confiscated my bow, I need a new one... How is that Buck Commander? Whats the difference between it, and the Accomplice??? I've been a LOONNGGG time Bowtech guy, but have read a lot of great things about them.


----------



## bcbow1971

It is exactly the same as the accomplish but with a few minor cosmetic details. Man this bow is super smooth and easy to shoot!!!! 

man hate those poges in Kuwait


----------



## astranger1

CARRASCO said:


> Hey, since the postal guys down in Kuwait confiscated my bow, I need a new one... How is that Buck Commander? Whats the difference between it, and the Accomplice??? I've been a LOONNGGG time Bowtech guy, but have read a lot of great things about them.


the only diff is color scheme and endorsements contact Rodney482 about athens


----------



## CARRASCO

bcbow1971 said:


> It is exactly the same as the accomplish but with a few minor cosmetic details. Man this bow is super smooth and easy to shoot!!!!
> 
> man hate those poges in Kuwait


OK, I don't wanna jack this thread, so, last question...
what "real" speed are you getting with it? (arrow weight? DL? DW?)
I'm wondering the "real" KE these bows are puttin out.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am shooting 27 1/2" draw length on a 34" 60# Buck Commander and i am getting 280fps with a 320grain arrow. Not bad for 60 pounds and short draw. 

I have heard of a few buddy's that are shooting 340+


----------



## longshot1154

*discount*

Nothing to do with archery but it hasn't been mentioned in 6 pages and some people might not know, Glock gives discounts for LEO's, Military, Firefighters, EMS workers, and Corrections officers. Only my second post, hope I didn't step on anyone's toes with this post.


----------



## mystic1219

I have used the discount from Scott, QAD, Axcel, Slick Trick and B-stinger and all were GREAT to deal with. THANKS to the ones that appreciate what we do enough to give us a discount. We appreciate it!


----------



## 50bowhunter

Does anyone have a collective list of the LEO discounts. If not, I will try put one together.


----------



## astranger1

i dont i've just been watchin this


----------



## dnc

50bowhunter said:


> Does anyone have a collective list of the LEO discounts. If not, I will try put one together.


I have contacted Spott Hogg and they do not currently offer a discount to LEO. I have an email to QAD but haven't heard anything back yet. I haven't tried contacting anyone else.


----------



## 50bowhunter

Ok, I went back through the pages and put together the list for LEO discounts. If any of the military guys missed it, there is discount list about 2 pages back.

I cannot confirm any of the discounts, I'm just going by whats already been posted.

Oakley 50%
Simms Limbsaver 50% ?
Paradigm 25 %
Zen Ray Optics 12%
Leupold 23%
Burris 55%
Sportsmans Warehouse
usstandardissue.com
Athens Archery 20% off bow
Buck Knives 50%
Under Armour 10%
Vortex Optics

I want to thank the OP as well as everyone that has added info to this thread. Thank you to all of our Armed Forces for fighting to keep our freedom. I pray for your safe return, and don't wory, we have your back at home.


----------



## burresstj

*Discounts*

Summit offers up to 25%, you have to order online

thanks everyone


----------



## THE BULL

DCinIN said:


> Not archery related, but Oakley gives about 50% off on sunglasses to Military/LE. I ordered a pair last year and am going to order another pair in the next day or so.


yep oakley is the best when it comes to discounts for Military and LEO's


----------



## Teh Wicked

I have ordered from www.usstandardissue.com and they are a pleasure to do business with. I got a pair of Polarized Oakly hald Jacket XLJ or something like that and the hard shell case for like $87...

I will definately be contacting Spott Hogg and see about getting a discount on a new sight...

Hell with Bear offering a discount like that, I may be tempted to add a new bear bow to my hunting gear, a new assualt in flat black would be nice.


----------



## hypovolemicshok

G5 is around 16% for military. HHA told me the will be coming out with one some time this spring but do not know if it will be offered to all veterans or just retired and active duty. They are also unsure of the amount.


----------



## TN Hunter

Obsession Archery has a 15% discount for active and military retirees in Bowtech bows.


----------



## boarman1

Im going to offer one when my shop gets open in a few weeks. Im proud to offer a discount when the product has enough room to offer a discount.Not alot of products out there offer much of a discount these days.


----------



## The Phantom

*Also*

Glock gives discount to retired military with ID card.




longshot1154 said:


> Nothing to do with archery but it hasn't been mentioned in 6 pages and some people might not know, Glock gives discounts for LEO's, Military, Firefighters, EMS workers, and Corrections officers. Only my second post, hope I didn't step on anyone's toes with this post.


----------



## The Phantom

*I've checked*

several companies and they only offer discounts to retired military if you retired in 2000 or later. Not sure where they came up with that year, but it's their company. Thanks to ALL the companies who offer active military discounts. 




LiteSpeed1 said:


> What about us old retired military guys. I realize we are in a time of war and these companies that are offering discounts are doing a great thing, but what about the guys who did their service?


----------



## sean

*discount*

I offer a discount to active duty and ret military with a copy of military id on file and will continue to do so ..:darkbeer:

recreation specialties llc 
I have an 07 ffl as well and build custom AR and M16 rifles


----------



## sean

]Nothing to do with archery but it hasn't been mentioned in 6 pages and some people might not know, Glock gives discounts for LEO's, Military, Firefighters, EMS workers, and Corrections officers. Only my second post, hope I didn't step on anyone's toes with this post


----------



## astranger1

btt


----------



## 2smokinkimbers

Moleskin said:


> I'm glad to see that some LE discounts are starting to make the thread. I'm not an LEO, but I think that they deserve the same benefits as us.


 thank you for thinking that but being LE myself i would much rather see our troops (retired or not!) benefit from this.thank you all for your service


----------



## jskd

Burris discount is 50% for LE, I just called them. Although it seems like a large discount, it isn't, because of the fact that their MSRP that they go off of. Signature select binos 10x42 with LE discount would cost me $408.50:mg::zip::wink:


----------



## combatcamp

I believe Pearsons offers a 15% discount, you have to go to their site and print out a discount letter for an instore discount.:darkbeer:


----------



## camelcluch

I just went through QAD and got 20%. Then I saw the same rest for about the same price at Gander. Oh well, I got the rest I wanted..


----------



## justdoyle

*Qad*

I just called QAD, their discount is %20 to Military (forgot to ask about LEO)...by faxing in a copy of your I.D.


----------



## xentrik1

Anyone know if TRU Ball has any discounts?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

*heres something for ya*

Check out www.promotive.com- you have to register and pick a "team" with credentials to back it up. They review your application and get back to you in a day or two. Alot of companies mentioned have discounts and Quest is one of them for the LEO "team".


----------



## buktruk

Good info, thanks.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Also, Vapor Trail 10 percent and same for Brownells


----------



## mdewitt71

Alpha Burnt said:


> Check out www.promotive.com- you have to register and pick a "team" with credentials to back it up. They review your application and get back to you in a day or two. Alot of companies mentioned have discounts and Quest is one of them for the LEO "team".


Promotive.com is pretty neat.....only thing is to watch for some of the discounts you see from certain Companys, sometimes you can get better elsewhere on the net if you really look. 
The Program itself is GREAT though.


----------



## 50bowhunter

ttt


----------



## Atchison

Bear Archery gives big discounts to military (roughly 40%) pending product


----------



## DocMort

anyone know how to use the axcell discount?


----------



## sn1perii

*Not Archery, but...*

Here's a list of a bunch of businesses that give discounts:

Military and Federal Employee Discounts:
All these businesses offer military discounts; all you have to do is ask.
Restaurants

• Arby's
• A&W
• Back Yard Burgers
• Burger King
• Captain D's
• Chick-Fil-A
• Cotton Patch
• Denny's
• Dunkin' Donuts
• IHOP (20 percent
discount with military
identification)
• Java Cafe
• KFC
• Long John Silver
• Pancho's Mexican Buffet
• Pizza Hut
• Quizno's
• Sizzler
• Sonic
• Taco Bell
• Whataburger
Services
• AT&T
• California Cryobank
• Geico
• Jiffy Lube
• Meineke
• Sears Portrait Studio
Travel and Leisure
• Blockbuster
• Movie theaters
• Ripley's attractions and
museums
• Professional Sports
teams




Products
• Apple Computers
• AutoZone
• Barnhill's
• Bass Pro Shop
• Bath and Body Works
• Big 10 Tires
• The Buckle
• Champs Sports
• Copeland's Sports
• Dell
• The Discovery Channel Store
• Dress Barn
• The Finish Line
• Foot Action
• Footlocker
• Gadzooks
• GNC
• Goody's
• Great Party
• Happy Harry's
• Hot Topic
• Jockey
• Lerner
• Michael's
• NAPA Auto Parts
• New York & Company
• Pac Sun
• Payless Shoes
• Play It Again Sports
• Pure Beauty
• Quizno's
• Sally Beauty Supply
• Spencer's Gifts
• Suncoast
• Timberland Outlets
• Wilson's Leather

Cell Phone Service Discount
All Federal employees are able to get a 15% discount on their personal cell phones by calling their carrier
and mentioning the "Federal Telecommunications Act of 1996 - Discount to Federal Employees Past and
Present."
Cingular - 800-319-6393
Sprint - 877-812-1223
T-Mobile - 866-646-4688
Nextel - 800-639-6111
Verizon - 800-865-1825
You will need to know the military member's supervisor's name, phone number, and full address, so that
his/her military status can be verified.


----------



## The Phantom

*Supervisor*

How do they verify for veteran / retired
?

Thanks




sn1perii said:


> Here's a list of a bunch of businesses that give discounts:
> 
> Military and Federal Employee Discounts:
> All these businesses offer military discounts; all you have to do is ask.
> Restaurants
> 
> • Arby's
> • A&W
> • Back Yard Burgers
> • Burger King
> • Captain D's
> • Chick-Fil-A
> • Cotton Patch
> • Denny's
> • Dunkin' Donuts
> • IHOP (20 percent
> discount with military
> identification)
> • Java Cafe
> • KFC
> • Long John Silver
> • Pancho's Mexican Buffet
> • Pizza Hut
> • Quizno's
> • Sizzler
> • Sonic
> • Taco Bell
> • Whataburger
> Services
> • AT&T
> • California Cryobank
> • Geico
> • Jiffy Lube
> • Meineke
> • Sears Portrait Studio
> Travel and Leisure
> • Blockbuster
> • Movie theaters
> • Ripley's attractions and
> museums
> • Professional Sports
> teams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products
> • Apple Computers
> • AutoZone
> • Barnhill's
> • Bass Pro Shop
> • Bath and Body Works
> • Big 10 Tires
> • The Buckle
> • Champs Sports
> • Copeland's Sports
> • Dell
> • The Discovery Channel Store
> • Dress Barn
> • The Finish Line
> • Foot Action
> • Footlocker
> • Gadzooks
> • GNC
> • Goody's
> • Great Party
> • Happy Harry's
> • Hot Topic
> • Jockey
> • Lerner
> • Michael's
> • NAPA Auto Parts
> • New York & Company
> • Pac Sun
> • Payless Shoes
> • Play It Again Sports
> • Pure Beauty
> • Quizno's
> • Sally Beauty Supply
> • Spencer's Gifts
> • Suncoast
> • Timberland Outlets
> • Wilson's Leather
> 
> Cell Phone Service Discount
> All Federal employees are able to get a 15% discount on their personal cell phones by calling their carrier
> and mentioning the "Federal Telecommunications Act of 1996 - Discount to Federal Employees Past and
> Present."
> Cingular - 800-319-6393
> Sprint - 877-812-1223
> T-Mobile - 866-646-4688
> Nextel - 800-639-6111
> Verizon - 800-865-1825
> You will need to know the military member's supervisor's name, phone number, and full address, so that
> his/her military status can be verified.


----------



## Indianbullet

Not sure if it was posted yet as its a long read, but Sportsman's Warehouse gives you 5% off when you show LE Identification and I believe its the same for any Gov ID.
every little bit helps


----------



## sethjamto

Atchison said:


> Bear Archery gives big discounts to military (roughly 40%) pending product


I think its actually closer to 50%! I got my new Bear Attack and all Trophy Ridge accessories, plus arrows and expandables for CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP! :darkbeer:


----------



## parkerpr

eders.com

discount varies depending on item...


----------



## jlutherak

Bump for a good cause.


----------



## Congo

*Product to add.*

Archery Innovations "Anchor Site." 20% off retail. You can find great reviews on youtube. I haven't tried one yet, but I'm going to get one to try before bow season starts this year.


----------



## xentrik1

What do you have to do to get the archery innovations discount?


----------



## Congo

call or email the company directly. You'll have to send a copy of you ID with your order.


----------



## TrekJeff

*Gander Mountain*

Uniform appreciation weekends...this weekend and next, 10% off including firearms.


----------



## Double S

www.starrflight.com has a Military Special. I'm a Med. Ret. Correctional peace Officer, but i don't think Paul Offer's the deal to LEO's Or FireFighters. 
Here's the link if your interested.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=915693&highlight=starrflight+discount




Paul Morris said:


> All of us here at Starrflight appreciate the men and women serving in our military. In a small way to say thank you, you will receive an extra tube of FOBs. (Red, White and Blue of course - unless otherwise specified) with every order.
> 
> Thanks again for believing in our great country!:clap::clap:
> 
> *We have been doing this for years!* (I love surprises!) However I realized that many of you great folks in the military may not be using an address or email that we recognize as military.
> 
> How it works....
> 
> Anyone with a military email or address won't have to do a thing.
> 
> If you are a Veteran/do not have a military email or address, *I could use some help from you folks as how to do this! *My thoughts are just follow up your order with an email to Christin [email protected] (good idea? What should be in your email? Help!)
> 
> Best regards and thank you for your service,


----------



## sethjamto

sethjamto said:


> I think its actually closer to 50%! I got my new Bear Attack and all Trophy Ridge accessories, plus arrows and expandables for CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP! :darkbeer:


Here is an email I got back today from Bear Archery concerning their military discount. I questioned them on no longer giving the discount to military members who are stateside (CONUS). I'm glad I got my Attack before they changed this policy! This is the reply.....

________________________________________________________

Good morning. XXXX XXXXX forwarded me your email due to your concerns on our military discount. Let me start by saying that Bear Archery holds our military, both deployed and state side, in the highest regard. Our respect and gratitude for what you do and the sacrifices you make do not go unnoticed. 

Yes, we recently changed our military discount to deployed soldiers,airman and sailors. This decision was based on the feedback from dealers and NOT a change of heart towards the military. The number of calls we received from dealers forced us to re-examine our military discount. Archery dealers near military bases were being significantly impacted by our military program. Bear Archery would like to offer discounts to state side military, but we can not survive on military business alone and must consider the concerns of our dealers. 

Although our program has changed, it is comparable to other bow manufacturers that offer military discounts. We are not aware of other bow manufacturers that offer a discount to state side military. Bear's discount is greater and applies to our entire assortment, unlike other bow companies. As mentioned earlier, we would like to offer discounts to all military, but we must consider the concerns of our dealers as well. 

Please let me know if you have any questions. Be safe and thank you for your service. 

Regards, 

XXXXXX XXXXXX 
International Account Manager


----------



## Congo

I've been waiting a couple of months to order an Attack, and I called a couple of weeks ago with plans to finally order my new bow. Apparently the new policy went into affect on July 1st. I am friggin sick that I waited to order it until now. They told me that people were bringing their order forms in to try to get the same pricing at local shops, and the shop owners were getting pissed. I can't believe they changed the policy 2 weeks before I was ready to order. I was really only going to try the Attack because of price. I think I'll get an Elite GT-500 instead.


----------



## Guest

Congo said:


> I've been waiting a couple of months to order an Attack, and I called a couple of weeks ago with plans to finally order my new bow. Apparently the new policy went into affect on July 1st. I am friggin sick that I waited to order it until now. They told me that people were bringing their order forms in to try to get the same pricing at local shops, and the shop owners were getting pissed. I can't believe they changed the policy 2 weeks before I was ready to order. I was really only going to try the Attack because of price. I think I'll get an Elite GT-500 instead.


Can't blame Bear/Trophy Ridge for doing what they did considering supporting dealers is very important. Don't forget to give Athens a look as well. They will provide a discount to Military who are serving state side and deployed.


----------



## Recon89

4IDARCHER said:


> Bear has a 45% discount to military, holly cow, I didn't know that. How does someone go about getting that?


You have to be deployed anymore to get that discount from bear. One of my soldier buddies tried last month and thats what they told him. Summit treestands has one as well


----------



## Hog Man

i was told a good while ago that bowtech offers factory pricing to military. im not sure how true it is but i was told you fax them a copy of your military ID card and you get a confirmation email or something like that. when i was at fort campbell, i knew a guy who ordered the 101st tribute and got it pretty cheap. hope this helps. BTW, does anybody know of any arrow companies that offer discounts?
SGT. C


----------



## violentsleeper

*leoadventures.com*

Leo Adventures offers 40% off all sitka gear on the sitka website to TEACHERS, LEO, FF, EMS, and more check the site and see if yours fits. Just have to provide a email from your work or fax a pay stub. I had emailed because it was easier. There is a 19.99 yearly fee because a lot of public service jobs can't accept gifts. I tried it and ordered a sitka accent pack a 200.00 pack that I had my eye on for about 4 months. I got it for about 136.00 shipped to my door. Other vendors are on the site like SOG, many vendors with camping and outdoor gear, Zeal sunglasses, I just ordered a pair and I could not pay 136.00 for sunglasses but for 65.00 put them way cheaper than some Oakleys. I wanted to try the site before reccomending them. Well they got my vote. Hope this helps someone, good luck. WE KNOW MANY DO NOT THINK TEACHERS AND OTHERS SHOULD NOT GET DISCOUNTS. THESE POSTS ARE ABOUT WHAT DISCOUNTS YOU CAN GET NOT THE ONES WHO CAN'T. Sorry for raising my voice but some people are heard of hearing lol.


----------



## 220

NAP is offering active-duty military discounts as well:

http://newarchery.com/publish/posts/64/nap-announces-military-appreciation-program-map.html


----------



## heath_4503

Bushnell offers a LEO/Military discount on their bino's, scopes, and range finders, I think it's like 30 - 40% off, but dont quote me on that. We have an outlet store in Overland Park, Ks, and I usually just go directly to the store and show them my ID. 

Be safe to all brothers in arms.


----------



## Guest

heath_4503 said:


> Bushnell offers a LEO/Military discount on their bino's, scopes, and range finders, I think it's like 30 - 40% off, but dont quote me on that. We have an outlet store in Overland Park, Ks, and I usually just go directly to the store and show them my ID.
> 
> Be safe to all brothers in arms.


That's good to know and their in my neck of the woods. I'm going to check with the outlet store in Lees Summit. :darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke_163FA

Carbon Express offers a discount. I have the VIP pricing sheets. Includes Gorilla products as well.


----------



## Elk_hunter84

Outstanding response to this post. I knew of some of the manufacturer's giving discounts, however I had no idea there were this many company's offering a discount. Thanks!


----------



## mystic1219

I think Benchmade knives has a mil. discount. Does anyone know how much the discount is on QAD now, I heard it wasn't near the 66% it used to be. What is the % for CX? Great thread, I have took advantage of several of these discounts. THANK YOU to those who support us!


----------



## mystic1219

Anyone ordered from Carter or know what thier discount is?


----------



## live with honor

Bump for a great thread...

Thank you to ALL of our military, active and prior service for your sacrifices, and thank you to all of the first responders out there busting their humps to make this a great country to live in.


----------



## mystic1219

I emailed QAD and HHA. QAD reduced thier discount, but it now applies to all military (not just deployed). A camo ultrarest HD is $120 with the discount vs. $150 msrp. HHA doesnt offer a discount now but is working on starting one soon.

I heard somewhere that Truball has a discount but havent heard much on it. I wonder if it works for the axcel sights?


----------



## dtprice

rodneyroberts32 said:


> Trophy ridge and Bear Archery offer a 45 % discount to military but you have to call them directly and ask for it.


I heard they were terminating this program. I haven't confirmed it, but got it from a pretty decent source.


----------



## DocMort

dtprice said:


> I heard they were terminating this program. I haven't confirmed it, but got it from a pretty decent source.


It is only for deployed soldiers I have the email.


----------



## DocMort

The Carter discount is like 15 % or something like that. Call them they are great to talk to. 

The CX how do you used that, lady on phone today told me they didn't offer one.


----------



## mystic1219

With a (free to Mil.) eders account you can get around 23% off QAD, which is better than ordering straight from them


----------



## dtprice

DocMort said:


> It is only for deployed soldiers I have the email.


I guess I'll wait until my next deployment then. That stinks, I was going to order one of the new ones as a back up.


----------



## alay11

Just to update, I called Bear yesterday and was told the only thing they are offering military now is a free pack of broadheads with the purchase of a bow.


----------



## mdewitt71

alay11 said:


> Just to update, I called Bear yesterday and was told the only thing they are offering military now is a free pack of broadheads with the purchase of a bow.


Not that I expect a freebee but, the discount was really a nice gesture; I was dissapointed when I called..........


----------



## Eagle Custom

We offer a 10% discount to Military , 4-H , FFA members on all dipping services we offer.


----------



## sethjamto

Post #287 mentions a discount for Bushnell scopes. I am in the market for a new scope for my wife's Remington 700 25-06. I just emailed Bushnell, but until they respond, has anyone confirmed the discount with them??


----------



## sethjamto

dtprice said:


> I heard they were terminating this program. I haven't confirmed it, but got it from a pretty decent source.


I emailed Bear directly about this and was told the same....the program is now gone for member CONUS. If you are OUTCONUS, you still are eligible.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

I didnt go thru all 8 pages but are firefighters, rescue and EMS people included in any discounts? I served 35 years and am retired now and always looking to save a buck (no pun intended)


----------



## sethjamto

Jerry/NJ said:


> I didnt go thru all 8 pages but are firefighters, rescue and EMS people included in any discounts? I served 35 years and am retired now and always looking to save a buck (no pun intended)


Take the time to go back thru them...many list FD and PD/LEO too! It never hurts to ask a vendor either!

And THANKS for serving!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Thank you seth


----------



## Jerry/NJ

rodney482 said:


> Ok I got the go ahead!!
> 
> Athens will also offer the same discount to Fulltime or Retired LEO's 20% off MSRP on any bow. (excluding the Protege)
> Just need to take a picture of your ID or credentials and add them in an attachment and email them to Athens. You will also need to call Athens direct at 574-224-2300 to place your order.


Great job Rodney! :thumbs_up


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

K&K archery informed me that they will be giving a 10% discount to all current and retired military. Just gotta forward them a picture Of your military ID or DD form something or other.

-Chuck


----------



## sethjamto

Still no confirmation on the Bushnell discount??


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Anything new to add ?


----------



## Congo

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback. I did end up buying a bow that didn't advertise a military discount, but Northside Pawn in Columbus GA takes good care of all of their Military, LEO, and FD customers. Also, promotive.com is a great one stop website for pro deals offered to Acitve Duty Military. Hope everyone is having an outstanding hunting season. Merry Christmas to everyone on deployment and oversees.


----------



## Shinsou

That would be the DD 214 I'd wager.

:izza:


Sgt. Beardface said:


> K&K archery informed me that they will be giving a 10% discount to all current and retired military. Just gotta forward them a picture Of your military ID or *DD form something or other.*
> 
> -Chuck


----------



## Congo

I just spoke to C.S. at Hunter Safety Systems, and they offer a Military Discount for all of their harnesses. I only asked about the Pro Series ($103.84 regular $159), and the Ulrta Light (about $65 regular $99 but I don't remember exactly). Go to the website and call the C.S. # and ask about the discount


----------



## camelcluch

Not sure if it is a repost post but leoadventures.com is a good one.


----------



## SemperF

Eddie Bauer is another one.


----------



## beersndeer

sethjamto said:


> I emailed Bear directly about this and was told the same....the program is now gone for member CONUS. If you are OUTCONUS, you still are eligible.


I contacted them around 1st of December and was told that the program was no longer available. I didnt mention to him that I was overseas though.


----------



## devinesZ

i know carbon express and scentblocker offer 50% to AD. really good deal, have to contact them directly and send a copy of your id.


----------



## dodgehemi0

thanks great post


----------



## dunk50

JM, be safe, recognize this avatar!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Just an update on some stores offering military discounts. Some of these are 
news to me...

We have found 174 stores and services doing their part to make life
easier by offering discounts to active, reserve, and retired members of
the US Military and their immediate family members.

Two important caveats. First, some stores offer discounts only at the
owner's discretion and other discounts vary by state. Second, many
stores that give a military discount don't advertise it. It is always
worth asking a store whether they have one or not and to have your
military ID on you.

Lowes and Home Depot will give 10% with a VA med card ,don't know about others.

A&W- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.

Aeropostale - 20% off in store, just bring valid military ID.

Agentsource.com - Up to 40% off standard real estate closing costs for
Active duty men and women moving in the United States or Canada

All State - Allstate Funding proudly offers all U.S. Military personnel
a $250 credit towards the appraisal of a residential property. Ends
12/31/2010

American Airlines - Discount varies, requires military ID

American Video Productions -10% off to active duty, retired, families of
military and dependents. Call and ask for the discount
http://www.americanvideoproductions.net/ 
<http://www.americanvideoproductions.net/>

Amtrak - 10% off

Anheuser - Busch Amusement Parks - Discount varies, simply ask and have
a valid military ID with you. Anna's Linens - 10% off any purchase with
Valid Military ID in store only

Apple Computers - The discount varies, you need to sign up here
http://www.apple.com/r/store/government/ 
<http://www.apple.com/r/store/government/>

Applebee's - Discount varies per location, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you

Arby's - Discount varies per location, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Ashford University - Discounted tuition at $250 a credit, books are
covered for all required courses, waived application fee, waived
technology fee and more! Benefits apply to all Active Duty, National
Guard, Reservists and spouses, dependents eligible for survivor
benefits, plus civilian DOD employees & separated vets/retirees still
using their GI Bill.

ASMBA - Armed Services Mutual Benefit Association - Membership in the
non-profit association is free, and, when you join, you'll get $3,000 of
free AD&D coverage.

AT&T - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Auto Zone - Varies Per Store - Discount varies, simply ask and have a
valid military ID with you.

Avis - 25% off, online you should use this coupon AWD # A555084

Azamara Cruises - Discounts vary, 800-338-4962 800-338-4962

Back Yard Burgers- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you.

Banana Republic - 10% military discount 1st of every month (may vary by
location; in-store only).

Barnes and Noble - 6% off regular price plus free shipping, check out
www.bn.com/militarycity <http://www.bn.com/militarycity>

Barnhill's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Bass Pro Shops - 10% off from the 15th to 22nd of each month

Bath & Body Works - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Bed & Breakfast Inns - Varies, online

Best Inns and Suites - Varies, must present Military ID with check-in

Best Western - Rates within allowable per diem, must present military ID
with check in

Beyond Blossoms - 20% off all flower orders throughout the year
12/31/2010

Big 10 Tires - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Blockbuster - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Boscov's- 15% off in-store purchases with military ID everyday.

Bronson labratories - 10% off on all vitamin and supplement orders, for
active, retired, and reserve and their families Call 1-800-235-3200
1-800-235-3200 or use online code AF2004, ends 1/21/2011

Buckle - 10% off, Free Shipping on all military orders

Budget - Varies, up to 25% off time and mileage Store, requires military
ID to redeem

Budget Truck Rental - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Burger King - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Busch Gardens- One day complimentary admission for members of the
military and 3 direct dependents in 2010. Here's to the Heroes

Camino Real Apartments- 5% military discount

Captain D's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Carl's Jr. - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Century 21 - FREE Century 21 AON Home Protection Plan when they buy or
sell a home through Molly Kucharski ONLY paid for at settlement. Value =
$399.00, call 1(800) 952-2516 1(800) 952-2516

Champs Sports - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Checker Auto Parts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Chevy's Fresh Mex - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Chick Fil A - Varies, Discount with ID card (location dependent),
discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.

Chipotle - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Ci-Ci's Pizza - Discount varies, dependent on location, must present
military ID Cingular - 17 to 18% Discount off your bill and 25% off
accessories

Clarion Inn - Rates within allowable per diem while on travel orders.
Must present valid miliatry ID with check-in

Comfort Inn - Rates within allowable per diem while on travel orders.
Must Present valid military ID with check-in

Coolmilitary.com - 10% off, online, ends 12/31/10

Copeland's Sports - Discount varies per location

D.S.W. Shoe Warehouse - 10% military discount

Dairy Queen- 10% off, location dependent

Days Inn - Rates within allowable per diem. Must present valid military
ID with check-in

Dell Computers - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you.

Denny's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Dick's Sporting Goods - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Discovery Channel Store - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Disney Resorts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you.

Disneyland - Military discounts are available only for tickets purchased
at installation MWRs. Prices vary per date and length of visit

Dollar Car Rental - Allowable per diem rates

Dunkin' Donuts - Veterans advantage members save 10% on all online
orders. They also send free coffee to the troops oversees.

DZ Web Design - 15% off, discount ends 12/31/2010

Earthly Herbs- 25% off, discount ends 12/31/10.

El Molino Coffee Shop - Free Shipping, online

Express Clothing Store- 10% off on top of other coupons as well with
military ID

Extreme Outfitters -10-20% on miiltary Gear, online and in Store

Eyeware- Discount varies, get the discount online at
http://www.afeyewear.com/ <http://www.afeyewear.com/> - This site
offers military discounts for a wide range of eyeglass companies

Ford - Discount varies, http://www.encs.com/ford/ 
<http://www.encs.com/ford/>

Forget me not Jewelry - 30% off, ends 12/31/10. Online, use code
militarygen100 at www.forgetmenotjewelry.com
<http://www.forgetmenotjewelry.com/>

Friendly's Ice Cream Stores - Discount varies, simply ask and have a
valid military ID with you.

Gap- 10% military discount 1st of every month (may vary by location;
in-store only).

Geico - 2% to 15% in all states except Georgia, Indiana, Maine,
Massachusetts, Michigan, Mississippi, New Jersey, New Mexico, Tennessee
and Texas

GM - Varies, always well below MSRP. You can sign in online at
https://www.exclusivegmoffer.com/ip-gmpop/initPop.do?program=mpp 
<https://www.exclusivegmoffer.com/ip-gmpop/initPop.do?program=mpp>

GNC - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.


Golden Corral - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Haber Vision- 50% discount on all sunglasses. Online at
http://www.habervision.com/CodeResult.aspx?code=JB10222Q 
<http://www.habervision.com/CodeResult.aspx?code=JB10222Q>

Hertz - Allowable per diem rates. Show valid military ID

Hewlett-Packard - Log on to website and click on New User Registration:
Enter first and last name, user name, password and email address. Use
company code: 2727. Discounts vary. Online only. HickoryFarms.com - 10
percent Military discount - Enter 892848 in code box on online order
form

Home Depot - 10% off Year Round, to active duty, active reserve, retired
military, and immediate family. In-Store, just bring valid military ID

IHOP- 20% with Military ID at owner's discretion Imax - $1 off movie
tickets with Military ID Inkshouse.com - 20% off $50 or more, use cod
Mil20 istudysmart.com - Free Shipping for Military Families, Online,
9/15 - 10/14

Java Cafe- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Jeep - $500 for active military, reserves and retired reserves or active
after 20 years of service. Requires military ID

Jiffylube - 10% off with valid Military ID

Jockey - 10% off with valid Military ID

KB Toys- 15% off during advertised Military Days

KFC - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.


Kohl's - 15% off with Military ID

Kragen Auto Parts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Lerner- 15% off

Long John Silver's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Longhorn Steakhouse - 10% military discount Lowes - 10% off year round
to active duty, active reserve, retired military, and immediate family.
Just bring in a valid military ID. The military discount, however,
cannot be combined with other coupons they may be offering.

Marriott Hotels- It's the Per Diem amount the government picks up,
whatever that amount is. Just call and place the reservation over the
phone and ask for that discount. Online at
http://www.marriott.com/reservation/worldnum.miBradsDeals.com 
<http://www.marriott.com/reservation/worldnum.miBradsDeals.com>

My Cruise Club - 9% off on all cruises, ends 12/31/10

Quizno's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Race-Depot - 10% off, use code 10MILCITY

Rack Room Shoes - 15% discount. Bring in valid military ID

Raising Cane's Chicken - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Ramada - 15% to 30% - depending on availability. Must present military
I.D. upon check in.

Red Robin - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Regal Movie Theaters - Matinee prices for all show times. Requires
Military ID

Ripley's attractions and museums - Discount varies, simply ask and have
a valid military ID with you. Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory - 10%
military discount



S & K Men's Wear- 8% Discount on all items free shipping on orders over
$99 & APO/FPO shipping. To access the military site at S&K you must go
through their AAFES Exchange Mail Online service. http://bdeal.me/aCVq2X 
<http://bdeal.me/aCVq2X> Sally Beauty Supply - Discount varies, simply
ask and have a valid military ID with you.

Samsonite- 15% off with military ID

Sea World -One day complimentary admission for members of the military
and 3 direct dependents in 2010. Here's to the Heroes

Sesame Park Place- One day complimentary admission for members of the
military and 3 direct dependents in 2010. Here's to the Heroes

Shoe Carnival - 10% off Sierra Suites - Rates at or below per diem
depending on location. Discounts may vary and depend on availability.
Must present military I.

Six Flags Mountain Magic - Service members receive special discounts on
admission for special events and specific dates. Tickets must be
purchased in advance MWR and ITT 143. Recreation offices, not at the
park.

Sizzler - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Sleep Inn - Rates at or below per diem depending on location. Discounts
may vary and depend on availability. Must present military I.

Sonic - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Southwest Airlines - Varies, it's a dollar amount, not a percentage. Not
available on all flights, you'll have to call Southwest and simply just
ask.

Spencer's Gifts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you. SportsMemorabilia.com - 10% off at checkout, use code
mili10 online

Sprint Business - 15% to 20% Discount, 1-888-788-4727 1-888-788-4727

Suzuki - $500 off for you and immediate family. Requires military ID

Taco Bell- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Texas Road House - 10% military discount

The Finish Line - 20 percent military discount off select items at
special locations

Timberland Outlets- 15%, bring in valid military ID

Toyota - $500 off + $500 for firs time buyers. Requires military ID

Travelodge - Rates within allowable per diem. Discounts may vary and
depend on availability.


----------



## 50bowhunter

Update. I am currently in the market for a tactical scope for a .308. With the info I got on here I emailed Bushnell, Leupold, Burris, and Vortex because they were listed as giving a discount. I heard back from all four pretty quick and here were the results for each.

Leupold-You will want to call us at 1800-LEUPOLD and ask for steve at ext 602. He is our Leo sales rep and can get you pricing on your scope. (I did not contact any further about pricing)


Vortex - Thank you for your time and interest in Vortex. We appreciate and value your service for our country and are happy to pass along this special program.If you have any questions about prices, just let me know the item you are interested in and I will let you know your price. (I did send a price request on two differient scopes. One had a regular price of $449.95 and their discount was $390.90. The other is $399.99 and the discount was $339. They were however out of stock on both and said it would be May-June)

Bushnell - I actually recieved a phone call from Bushnell. He said they do not offer a direct discount however they do supply to military and law enforcement wholesalers and anyone with an ID can purchase from them at what is usually a cheaper rate. 

Burris - Yes we do, the discount is 50% off of list price, roughly 25% off of retail, the form you need is attached.


----------



## bcbow1971

174 Stores & Services Offering Military 
Discounts 

There is no way we can ever properly thank 
members of the US Military for all that they have done. They are certainly not paid enough for 
their work and their great sacrifice. Iraq and Afghanistan have been particularly tough and 
stressful for members of the military, their families and loved ones. Description: Military Discounts


We have found 174 stores and services doing their part to make life easier by offering discounts 
to active, reserve, and retired members of the US Military and their immediate family members. 
Please help spread the word via Facebook, Twitter and Email to those you know in the military 
about this resource. If you have additional suggestions please comment below and they’ll be 
added on an ongoing basis. 

Two important caveats. First, some stores offer discounts only at the owner’s discretion and 
other discounts vary by state. Second, many stores that give a military discount don’t advertise 
it. It is always worth asking a store whether they have one or not and to have your military ID on 
you. 

A&W – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Aeropostale – 20% off in store, just bring valid military ID 
Agentsource.com – Up to 40% off standard real estate closing costs for Active duty men and 
women moving in the United States or Canada 
All State – Allstate Funding proudly offers all U.S. Military personnel a $250 credit towards the 
appraisal of a residential property. Ends 12/31/2010 
American Airlines – Discount varies, requires military ID 
American Video Productions -10% off to active duty, retired, families of military and 
dependents. Call and ask for the discount http://www.americanvideoproductions.net/ 
Amtrak – 10% off 
Anheuser – Busch Amusement Parks – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military 
ID with you. 
Anna’s Linens - 10% off any purchase with Valid Military ID in store only 
Apple Computers - The discount varies, you need to sign up here – 


http://www.apple.com/r/store/government/ 
Applebee’s – Discount varies per location, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you 
Arby’s - Discount varies per location, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Ashford University – Discounted tuition at $250 a credit, books are covered for all required 
courses, waived application fee, waived technology fee and more! Benefits apply to all Active 
Duty, National Guard, Reservists and spouses, dependents eligible for survivor benefits, plus 
civilian DOD employees & separated vets/retirees still using their GI Bill. 
ASMBA – Armed Services Mutual Benefit Association – Membership in the non-profit 
association is free, and, when you join, you’ll get $3,000 of free AD&D coverage. 
AT&T – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Auto Zone – Varies Per Store - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with 
you. 
Avis – 25% off, online you should use this coupon AWD # A555084 
Azamara Cruises – Discounts vary, 800-338-4962 800-338-4962 

Back Yard Burgers – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Banana Republic – 10% military discount 1st of every month (may vary by location; in-store 
only). 
Barnes and Noble – 6% off regular price plus free shipping, check 
out www.bn.com/militarycity 
Barnhill’s – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Bass Pro Shops – 10% off from the 15th to 22nd of each month 
Bath & Body Works – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Bed & Breakfast Inns – Varies, online 
Best Inns and Suites – Varies, must present Military ID with check-in 
Best Western - Rates within allowable per diem, must present military ID with check in 
Beyond Blossoms - 20% off all flower orders throughout the year 12/31/2010 
Big 10 Tires – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Blockbuster – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Boscov’s- 15% off in-store purchases with military ID everyday. 
Bronson labratories - 10% off on all vitamin and supplement orders, for active, retired, and 
reserve and their families Call 1-800-235-3200 1-800-235-3200 or use online code 
AF2004, ends 1/21/2011 
Buckle – 10% off, Free Shipping on all military orders 
Budget – Varies, up to 25% off time and mileage Store, requires military ID to redeem 
Budget Truck Rental – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Burger King – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Busch Gardens- One day complimentary admission for members of the military and 3 direct 
dependents in 2010. Here’s to the Heroes 

Camino Real Apartments – 5% military discount 
Captain D’s – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Carl’s Jr. – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Century 21 – FREE Century 21 AON Home Protection Plan when they buy or sell a home 
through Molly Kucharski ONLY paid for at settlement. Value = $399.00, call 1(800) 952-


2516 1(800) 952-2516 
Champs Sports – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Checker Auto Parts – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Chevy’s Fresh Mex – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Chick Fil A – Varies, Discount with ID card (location dependent), discount varies, simply ask 
and have a valid military ID with you. 
Chipotle – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Ci-Ci’s Pizza – Discount varies, dependent on location, must present military ID 
Cingular – 17 to 18% Discount off your bill and 25% off accessories 
Clarion Inn – Rates within allowable per diem while on travel orders. Must present valid 
miliatry ID with check-in 
Comfort Inn – Rates within allowable per diem while on travel orders. Must Present valid 
military ID with check-in 
Coolmilitary.com – 10% off, online, ends 12/31/10 
Copeland’s Sports - Discount varies per location 
D.S.W. Shoe Warehouse – 10% military discount 

Dairy Queen - 10% off, location dependent 
Days Inn – Rates within allowable per diem. Must present valid military ID with check-in 
Dell Computers – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Denny’s – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Dick’s Sporting Goods – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Dick’s Sporting Goods – Varies per location 
Discovery Channel Store – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Disney Resorts – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Disneyland - Military discounts are available only for tickets purchased at installation MWRs. 
Prices vary per date and length of visit 
Dollar Car Rental – Allowable per diem rates 
Dunkin’ Donuts – Veterans advantage members save 10% on all online orders. They also send 
free coffee to the troops oversees. 
DZ Web Design – 15% off, discount ends 12/31/2010 

Earthly Herbs – 25% off, discount ends 12/31/10. 
El Molino Coffee Shop - Free Shipping, online 
Express Clothing Store- 10% off on top of other coupons as well with military ID 
Extreme Outfitters -10-20% on miiltary Gear, online and in Store 

Eyeware - Discount varies, get the discount online at http://www.afeyewear.com/ – This site 
offers military discounts for a wide range of eyeglass companies 

Ford – Discount varies, http://www.encs.com/ford/ 
Forget me not Jewelry – 30% off, ends 12/31/10. Online, use code militarygen100 at 
www.forgetmenotjewelry.com 
Friendly’s Ice Cream Stores – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with 
you. 


Gap – 10% military discount 1st of every month (may vary by location; in-store only). 
Geico – 2% to 15% in all states except Georgia, Indiana, Maine, Massachusetts, Michigan, 
Mississippi, New Jersey, New Mexico, Tennessee and Texas 
GM – Varies, always well below MSRP. You can sign in online at 
https://www.exclusivegmoffer.com/ip-gmpop/initPop.do?program=mpp 
GNC – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Golden Corral – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 

Haber Vision – 50% discount on all sunglasses. Online at 
http://www.habervision.com/CodeResult.aspx?code=JB10222Q 
Hertz – Allowable per diem rates. Show valid military ID 
Hewlett-Packard – Log on to website and click on New User Registration: Enter first and last 
name, user name, password and email address. Use company code: 2727. Discounts vary. 
Online only. 
HickoryFarms.com - 10 percent Military discount – Enter 892848 in code box on online order 
form 
Home Depot – 10% off Year Round, to active duty, active reserve, retired military, and 
immediate family. In-Store, just bring valid military ID 

IHOP – 20% with Military ID at owner’s discretion 
Imax – $1 off movie tickets with Military ID 
Inkshouse.com – 20% off $50 or more, use cod Mil20 
istudysmart.com – Free Shipping for Military Families, Online, 9/15 – 10/14 

Java Cafe – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Jeep – $500 for active military, reserves and retired reserves or active after 20 years of service. 
Requires military ID 
Jiffylube – 10% off with valid Military ID 
Jockey – 10% off with valid Military ID 

KB Toys – 15% off during advertised Military Days 
KFC – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Kohl’s – 15% off with Military ID 
Kragen Auto Parts – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 

Lerner – 15% off 
Long John Silver’s – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Longhorn Steakhouse – 10% military discount 
Lowes – 10% off year round to active duty, active reserve, retired military, and immediate 
family. Just bring in a valid military ID. The military discount, however, cannot be combined 
with other coupons they may be offering. 

Marriott Hotels – It’s the Per Diem amount the government picks up, whatever that amount is. 
Just call and place the reservation over the phone and ask for that discount. Online at 
http://www.marriott.com/reservation/worldnum.mi 


BradsDeals.com 
Stores & Services Offering Military Discounts 
27 September 2010 Page 5 
Mary Kay Cosmetics – Military personnel and dependents receive 10 % on online orders. 
Reference your service affiliation and status, and ask for additional free gift and bigger discounts 
by contacting website. 
McDonald’s – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Meineke – 10% off parts 
Michaels - 10% off every Wednesday. 
Midas – 10% off 
MLB Hall of Fame – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Movie Theaters – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Mrs. Fields- 10% off with military ID, coupon link 
My Cruise Club – 9% off on all cruises, ends 12/31/10, www.militarycruisedeals.com 
NAPA Auto Parts – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Nautica - 10% off with military ID 
National – No fee for additional drivers, and special off duty rates per location. Service 
members receive full loss damage waivers 
National Credit Solutions – 25% discount, call toll free at 866-485-2540 866-485- 
2540 x109, and for a direct line please call 972-746-4209 972-746-4209 
New York and Company - 15% off military discount 
Nextel – 18% Discount, call 1-800-639-6111 1-800-639-6111 
Nickelodeon Hotels – Reduced rates and perks, online and in store, www.nickhotel.com/military 
, 877-NICK-111 877-NICK-111 and ask for the Military Family Package. 
Nike – 10% off, In-Store. For official company policy please check out 
http://www.nikebiz.com/customer_service/discounts.html 
Nuvo - $30 off Ritmo Pregnancy Sound System. You can call 1-888-688-6462 1-888- 
688-6462 , or use coupon code MILITARY99 online at http://www.nuvo-group.com. Valid 
military ID required for in-store purchase. 
O’Reilly Auto Parts – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Oakley – There is a website you register with that offers Oakleys at a discounted price. It 
doesn’t say how much that price is though. Check it out online 
at https://secure.usstandardissue.com/ 
Old Navy – 10% military discount 1st of every month (may vary by location; in-store only). 
Pac Sun – Discount varies per location, just bring in a vaild military ID and ask 
Panchero’s Mexican Grill – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Pancho’s Mexican Buffet – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Panda Express – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Paradise Bakery- 40% off meals for military members with military ID. Does not extend to 
family. 
Paradise Limousine – $25 Off Limousine Service Coupon Code: 1369 for service members 
Pizza Hut – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Play It Again Sports – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Professional Sports teams – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Pure Beauty – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.

Quizno’s – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 

Race-Depot – 10% off, use code 10MILCITY 
Rack Room Shoes – 15% discount. Bring in valid military ID 
Raising Cane’s Chicken – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Ramada – 15% to 30% – depending on availability. Must present military I.D. upon check in. 
Red Robin – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Regal Movie Theaters – Matinee prices for all show times. Requires Military ID 
Ripley’s attractions and museums – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID 
with you. 
Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory – 10% military discount


----------



## bcbow1971

S & K Men’s Wear – 8% Discount on all items free shipping on orders over $99 & APO/FPO 
shipping. To access the military site at S&K you must go through their AAFES Exchange Mail 
Online service. http://bdeal.me/aCVq2X 
Sally Beauty Supply – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Samsonite- 15% off with military ID 
Sea World -One day complimentary admission for members of the military and 3 direct 
dependents in 2010. Here’s to the Heroes 
Sesame Park Place- One day complimentary admission for members of the military and 3 direct 
dependents in 2010. Here’s to the Heroes 
Shoe Carnival – 10% off 
Sierra Suites – Rates at or below per diem depending on location. Discounts may vary and 
depend on availability. Must present military I. 
Six Flags Mountain Magic – Service members receive special discounts on admission for 
special events and specific dates. Tickets must be purchased in advance MWR and ITT 143. 
Recreation offices, not at the park. 
Sizzler – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Sleep Inn - Rates at or below per diem depending on location. Discounts may vary and depend 
on availability. Must present military I. 
Sonic – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Southwest Airlines – Varies, it’s a dollar amount, not a percentage. Not available on all flights, 
you’ll have to call Southwest and simply just ask. 
Spencer’s Gifts – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
SportsMemorabilia.com – 10% off at checkout, use code mili10 online 
Sprint Business – 15% to 20% Discount, 1-888-788-4727 1-888-788-4727 
Suzuki – $500 off for you and immediate family. Requires military ID 

Taco Bell – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
Texas Road House – 10% military discount 
Texas Roadhouse – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 
The Finish Line – 20 percent military discount off select items at special locations 
The Melting Pot – Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you. 


Timberland Outlets – 15%, bring in valid military ID 
Toyota – $500 off + $500 for firs time buyers. Requires military ID 
Travelodge – Rates within allowable per diem. Discounts may vary and depend on availability. 
There is no way we can ever properly thank members of the US Military for all that they have 
done. They are certainly not paid enough for their work and their great sacrifice. Iraq and 
Afghanistan have been particularly tough and stressful for members of the military, their families 
and loved ones.


----------



## str_8_shot

50bowhunter said:


> Update. I am currently in the market for a tactical scope for a .308. With the info I got on here I emailed Bushnell, Leupold, Burris, and Vortex because they were listed as giving a discount. I heard back from all four pretty quick and here were the results for each.
> 
> Leupold-You will want to call us at 1800-LEUPOLD and ask for steve at ext 602. He is our Leo sales rep and can get you pricing on your scope. (I did not contact any further about pricing)
> 
> 
> Vortex - Thank you for your time and interest in Vortex. We appreciate and value your service for our country and are happy to pass along this special program.If you have any questions about prices, just let me know the item you are interested in and I will let you know your price. (I did send a price request on two differient scopes. One had a regular price of $449.95 and their discount was $390.90. The other is $399.99 and the discount was $339. They were however out of stock on both and said it would be May-June)
> 
> Bushnell - I actually recieved a phone call from Bushnell. He said they do not offer a direct discount however they do supply to military and law enforcement wholesalers and anyone with an ID can purchase from them at what is usually a cheaper rate.
> 
> Burris - Yes we do, the discount is 50% off of list price, roughly 25% off of retail, the form you need is attached.


Promotive.com They have leupold, bushnell and many others, First Lite, scent-lok.... accounts or free to open.


----------



## archermatt

one site I've been using and passing off to my team mates is Promotive.com. Lots of discounts for military and LEO's if you join the right teams. Even has archery as well as other products for cycling, snowboarding, etc.

Been a while since I've been on the forum as my deployments have pretty much limited my archery fun, but looking forward to getting home to start shooting again!


----------



## mikej160

There is a web site that I joined that offers all DOD, retired DOD, FF, Police, and any other government employee a great discount. The only bow stuff so far is Quest and G5. But there is a bunch of goodies to be had. You have to register, no ID validation, but you must have a .mil, .gov, .org or some type of official office email address that they will send you an invite. 
The web site is 
www.promotive.com
If for some reason you can not register on your own, send me a PM, with your Government e-mail address, and I'll go to my account and send you an invite to join the group. I am DOD, so the only thing I need to know, is what "group" your trying to join... ie LE, FF, Paramedic, DOD, Mil, and so on..

Hope this helps
Mike


----------



## Make It Happen

First off… I 100% feel that military personnel both active and retired should be offered a discount for the military services they provide to our Country. Obviously if the retailer or manufacture wants to offer a discount that’s their discretion. However, I find it very upsetting that other groups get included into the mix. Namely police officers and fire fighters throughout New Jersey that are making big, big money! I have friends that with over 5 years on the job are earning well in excess of $100k with all the perks one could ask for. Their doing this in towns that have little to no criminal activity so while the risk is still there, it’s nothing like working in say Newark, Camden or Trenton, NJ.. These 3 towns have very high crime & murder rates where every day your wife & family wonder if you’re coming home or not. Not an easy job and has to be extremely stressful to the officer and his or her family.

So while we have men and women overseas during times of war and unrest and living thousands of miles from home - I get why it's nice to offer them a discount. If I owned a business I would def. give the best Military discount I could while still maintaining some sort of profit to cover my costs. But giving a discount to police officers, fire fighters & potentially teachers (especially in NJ) as mentioned in prior posts is just a slap in the face of all others! You have good people who do other service oriented jobs like working in nursing homes wiping an 80 year olds butt, people caring for those with severe disabilities, volunteers of all types, etc.

Do you really think it's fair to give a discount to a police officer making well over $100k a year with the best benefit package imaginable while the townships auto mechanic maintaining the police vehicles struggles to earn a fair living? My friends police officers and otherwise even agree with the above. It’s a civil service job and should not be a get rich scheme taking advantage of the tax payers. It’s to Protect & Serve NOT… To Protect & Get Rich while the town and states finances are over budget!

I know down south and in other parts of the Country police officers are making significantly less money and still provide a much needed service. These are the gentleman & ladies who do it because they love their job and would almost do it for free. But here in good old NJ where retired people are forced to move out of their homes (homes they lived in their entire lives) because their taxes are over $10,000 for a pretty modest home. Part of the reason is because we cater to the Police & Teachers here in NJ and pay them extremely well as well as other public service type of jobs. 

Being a police officer and servicing your community should not be a get rich scheme in which the residents foot the bill. Our Governor thankfully is working to make changes in our state; hopefully he will continue to make necessary changes and get re-elected. Is he popular with the police and teachers unions’ hell no he isn’t! Because he is the 1st Governor in years to have the balls to make changes and try to better the future of NJ. Our state is broke and people (greedy people) still want to take and take.

Our Governor took a call on a popular radio station and it was a teacher calling in complaining and upset because she is only getting x % of a salary increase. If I recall correctly he said well if you don’t like it you have the right to look elsewhere! People are losing their jobs left and right and this lady wants a raise knowing the status of our state. She should consider herself lucky she has a fairly secure cushy job that pays well with excellent benefits, etc. In previous posts someone mentioned teachers being included in receiving discounts... Teachers at least here in NJ make a very good living, receive the best benefits, tenure making it almost impossible to fire a poor teacher as long as they show up for work, a pension and summers off. I know in other states being a police officer, fire fighter or teacher is not a get rich kind of job but here in NJ it is! Originally my thinking was that most civilians become a police officer or fire fighter regardless of what they earn because that’s their calling in life. They want to be in a profession helping other people regardless of pay. I applaud those who have the opportunity to do what they love and get paid. 

So when you see posts from others AT Members *****ing about why certain groups are getting discounts and others are not. Part of the reasoning might not be as visible in your neck of the woods but it sure is in mine. Here in New Jersey police officers are far better off than most. If you’re making over $100k a year and take a discount you’re only hurting our economy and taking money out of other people’s pockets. If every police officer that walks into a sporting goods store, dunkin donuts, local dinner didn’t flip their badge and try to get a discount maybe the shop owner would be able to give a raise to the person working behind the counter helping you!
With that said police are needed and I appreciate the good ones that protect and keep our communities safe. The firefighter that volunteers in our township and risks his life to saved someone’s possessions or loved ones. The teacher who spends more time with most parents kids then they do. I 100% appreciate all military personnel who protect this country and put their lives on the line! But… Police officers and teachers go home to their family each night, the military personnel are stuck in some 3rd world country swatting mosquitoes’ 24 hours a day dealing with a world of ****. They don’t get to sleep in their own bed next to their wife or significant other.

The military personnel should get a discount but imo there should be some sort of discretion used to apply discounts to other groups including and not limited to police, fireman, teachers, etc. Because when you’re God willing 80 years old and that home health aid is at your bedside wiping your ass at your death bed maybe they deserve a discount as well. Now that’s a tough daily job that pays crap money. 
I have police officer friends who refuse to accept any sort of discount and want to be treated the same. Their reasoning is they get paid excellent money and who are they to get free food, a discount or otherwise. So…

*Thank you to our Military and their families! 
Thank you to police officers, teachers and others providing essential services and struggling to make ends meat! You deserve a break imo *
But to those police making well over $100k a year pumping up your o/time here in NJ so when you retire you’re making the most money possible thanks for screwing the (us) the tax payers and feeling entitled to receiving the same discounts as those serving our country over in Afghanistan, Iraq or some other 3rd world crappy country.

*Thank God for a Governor like Chris Christie’s for trying to do what’s right here in NJ!* 

Sorry about the long post and its not meant to offend those who do the right thing... Obviously there are people who take advantage of their situation and I would probably do the same. This is just my take on people receiving discounts. _*There are a lot of other good people out there in different types of employement (hard jobs earning min pay) that could use a discount as well...*_

Want to see how much people make in NJ check this link out:
http://yourmoney.nj.gov/transparency/payroll/


----------



## archermatt

Man I wish I made that kind of salary working over here! I know my guy's work in excess of a 100 hour per week with no break. That being said, I know I couldn't do what I do over here if I didn't have LE officer back home keeping my family safe and in my neck of the woods they are paid around 30-40K a year. But I agree, if you're on the premium end of the spectrum they should take a look in the mirror and see how it affects other people. I've also see where they will give a LEO discount but not military! So it does go both ways sometimes. 

Times are tough all around just looking at the number of new bows on here for sale from guys who now are tying to make ends meat. I hope things are better when I get back as last year when we deployed, it was getting pretty bad for everyone.


----------



## mtn3531

Strother Archery has a program that gives 20% off of the retail price of their bows to military members, others the dealer needs to call and ask. Said it was geared more towards the people who make an outstanding difference in the community i.e. NASP volunteers, ASAP volunteers etc. All you have to do is show the dealer your military ID and they take it from there.


----------



## ltlacorn

LTL ACORN will offer 10%+ discounts, Varies on product. PM me


----------



## Tpr430

I dont think this thread was intended for people to post their gripes and jealousy. Post in another thread or take the time to write to the companies offering discounts to those you think dont deserve it.


----------



## JimD215

I would also like to thank every man and woman who is or has served this great nation to protect all of us and give us the freedoms that we enjoy. I am retired LEO from NYC and was at the WTC on 911. I must say it will never get out of my head. If it weren't for our military we would be seeing this more often. Yes they absolutely deserve a discount especially on the wages they are paid to risk their lives. Asa far as LEO's, If it's there it's there. If not so be it. Never looked for anything. After 911 there were so many donations made to NYC for LEO's, Military, EMT's, FF'ers and first responders. Many were taken by the upper eschelon like trips to Hawaii. The citizens of this country were outstanding during this time and it brought tears to our eyes to see them standing in the street applauding every LEO, FF, EMT vehicle as they passed. A time I will never forget.


----------



## Make It Happen

Thank you for understanding my comment and responding nicely. I wish you a safe return home, damn 100 hours per week without a break! 
And yes things are pretty bad throughout this country right now. A lot of people are losing their jobs including state workers, teachers and police officers here in NJ at least. Hopefully this changes by the time you safely return home just in time for a major economic recovery. Let's hope!  And wow I cant imagine giving a LEO discount and not one to a military person. That just makes no sense... But then again a lot of things dont make any sense. Thank you



archermatt said:


> Man I wish I made that kind of salary working over here! I know my guy's work in excess of a 100 hour per week with no break. That being said, I know I couldn't do what I do over here if I didn't have LE officer back home keeping my family safe and in my neck of the woods they are paid around 30-40K a year. But I agree, if you're on the premium end of the spectrum they should take a look in the mirror and see how it affects other people. I've also see where they will give a LEO discount but not military! So it does go both ways sometimes.
> 
> Times are tough all around just looking at the number of new bows on here for sale from guys who now are tying to make ends meat. I hope things are better when I get back as last year when we deployed, it was getting pretty bad for everyone.


----------



## AirForceHunter

WOW!!! Have to tell everyone about Promotive.com!!! I just ordered from there, its kind of a pain getting registered! But well worth it!!! You will need a .mil email address and will have to verify your email. After that you get access to different brands like G5 (52% off), Quest bows(52% off), Scent-Lok(30% off), ect...
I ordered a G5 XR2($80), G5 Halo 6 Quiver($45), and the Rheostat universal light kit($20)+shipping was $161
Some other prices were, any G5 broadhead $15 a pack. Expert rests were $38-$48 depending on what model you want. Speed studs-Meta peeps $4. Quest bows, Primal $365, Smoke $315, Rev $340. G5 charges $10 shipping for the first item then $2 for each after that. They limit 1 sight, 1 quiver, and 4 packs of broadheads. And they take a while to ship, so you may what to order in advance. I am constantly looking for good military discounts. So if you guys have any questions feel free to PM me. And a big THANK YOU!!! to all companies out there who offer a military discount!!!


----------



## AirForceHunter

well you can scratch G5 and Quest off the list, they removed their discount to the military on promotive.com:angry:

(good thing i got my order in)


----------



## bwhnter4life

I must say as a military member there are some great discounts but AirForceHunter you have to also remember that alot of these companies do it as a favor to the people who protect the great citizens of this country. So please dont post your discounts so general citizens can view it. Im sure these gratious companies get several complaints why they give special discounts to some and not others and I understand their position. I know it wasnt on purpose but a company I order from regularly asks you to sign an agreement stating that if prices are found to be viewed by the public the discount will be discontinued......and they are a very good and reputable company for the military and public alike. 

So I ask those of you who get discounts to just state who gives a discount and not post prices. Thank you!


----------



## Stefan73

I do have a question. For those of us who have had a bow shipped to a deployed area, have you had any problems? I'm heading to A-stan and would love to have a bow out there. Any issues or something I should be aware of? 

Thanks,


----------



## Pure_Archery

I am going to asume you don't like the Police who are on the streets protecting the citizens of this nation everyday. Just a guess. I proudly serve my community for the past 12 years. I love my career. I will put my life on the line to protect the people in need for my community. Our soldiers are doing the same thing in another country so we can stay safe in ours and have our freedoms. I fight the war on the streets everyday. The drug wars, gang wars and anyone who just dont like the Law Enforcement officers in their communities. This has been a very tragic year for Law Enforcement officer across the nation. Me personally I do not ask for a discount but if it is offered I will gladly accept if thats what that company wants to do. I agree with some of the stuff you say but DO NOT BASH our profession. Even Law Enforcement Officers are being hit with the bad economic times. We have had to take pay cuts furlough days and our health benefits have even went up as much and over 100.00 per pay check. Some of us have lost homes and cars also due to the times. There have even been lay offs around the country so we feel your pain just as much as everyone else. Plus most Law Enforcement officers are not compensated well for their careers. In my area a manager of a convience store make 10 to 20 thousand dollars more a year then the average or even a veteran police officer.


----------



## Pure_Archery

Roadrunner said:


> I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!


For my response to your bash see page 12 #339


----------



## bwhnter4life

Roadrunner said:


> I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!


Sounds like someone needs to contact their congressman or woman........the only way you are going to change the government is to talk to those people not us here on AT. We dont have enough pull in the government to change furlough spending or helping out needy families or sending jobs overseas so companies can make more profit for cheaper labor. Could you think our problem economy is because EVERYONE is greedy? We always want more then we need!


----------



## 3d-deerhunter

tttt


----------



## wareagle88

I called CS at PSE this morning and they do not offer a military discount


----------



## simmonds4

Not Archery related, but Home Depot and Lowes both offer 10% discount to Active Duty, Retired and Reserve military. Just show ID at checkout.
Semper Fi!


----------



## alaskariverguy

Roadrunner said:


> I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!



Wow you sir are an idiot. You must work a job where no spits at you, cusses at you,hates you, threatens to kill you and your family, have to worry about getting shot in your car just because of the job you do. The amount of bull **** that cops put up with everyday to protect their community from criminals day in and day out. 

Normally I wouldn't respond to these types of stupid comments but now and then you can only put up with so much BS. Cops and Military are the reason that you are allowed to post your dumb ass comments. If it wasn't for them you would be limited in your freedoms as they are the ones that protect those rights. I would have much stronger words to say to you but those words would be wasted as even now you probably don't nor ever will understand the sacrafices that those make in order to protect your way of life.


----------



## navyman20

alaskariverguy said:


> Wow you sir are an idiot. You must work a job where no spits at you, cusses at you,hates you, threatens to kill you and your family, have to worry about getting shot in your car just because of the job you do. The amount of bull **** that cops put up with everyday to protect their community from criminals day in and day out.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't respond to these types of stupid comments but now and then you can only put up with so much BS. Cops and Military are the reason that you are allowed to post your dumb ass comments. If it wasn't for them you would be limited in your freedoms as they are the ones that protect those rights. I would have much stronger words to say to you but those words would be wasted as even now you probably don't nor ever will understand the sacrafices that those make in order to protect your way of life.


i agree with ya here...being military myself, and having family that are/were involved w/ LE(myself will be LE after i get out of the military) can appreciate the words you are typing...its a tough world out there, and there are only so many professions who's jobs revolve on trying to serve justice and keep the "regular" folks safe to do what they do and enjoy freedom...it is a great feeling to know that there are so many companies out there that will show their appreciation by this small gesture of discounts for the men and women that put their lives on the line daily for the country...def not needed, but always well appreciated


----------



## katman195

Roadrunner said:


> I would like to know why any archery company would give a discount to law enforcement officers? I mean get real, they have jobs let them pay the same price that everyone else has to. If you wanna give a discount give it to people who really need it like the ones who are out of jobs and have lost there homes after 20 years with a company who closed it's doors and moved to China! Give it to the ones who are disabled and the only income they have is social security. I agree with the military discounts but the law enforcement officer discount is pure BS if you ask me. This world is so screwed up in the way that it thinks it is absolutely ridiculous! Just like our dumb *** government, they give all this money to people who don't need it or deserve it but they don't give a damn about the ones who really need it. Like the people that are dying because they don't have health care and the ones who can't afford to buy there medication because gas prices are so damn high. Why don't you companies give them a discount? Yeah LEO discounts, give me a freakin break!!! What a joke!


Sounds like someone got a ticket......


----------



## skyler_7122

Great post this has been very informative. i am currently in the army and have been looking for bow companies that give a military discount. and for the previous people if you have proof that you are retired military you will still get the discount. :thumbs_up


----------



## Ranger522vx

First off I would like to thank all the men and women out there that have served for our country and I am very thankful for all the sacrifices that they have made for us. I have read these comments about how people feel law enforcement should not recieve any kind of discount and I have a real problem with that. I work as a deputy in a county in Texas and being in law enforcement these comments really piss me off. First off I dont feel that I should get a discount on anything but when its offered its a very nice gesture and I really appreciate it. I realize there are people out there that have lost their jobs and I am very sorry to hear that. This country is going through a hard time right now and in some way its taking its toll on everyone. I dont make a lot of money doing what I do. I cant go out and buy the latest and greatest bow every year and believe me I would love to have a new hoyt carbon element but instead I shoot my mathews switchback xt because it works and its paid for. When people degrade police officers in the way ive seen on here it makes me sick. Usually these people are the ones that cant seem to follow the rules and laws that have been made for us to follow for this country to be safe. Companies like oakley that give law enforcement and military discounts are very generous and it helps me be able to do my job without breaking the bank and I appreciate that. It helps when companies help officers out and give a discount on the gear they need. When a company that doesnt deal in law enforcement type gear gives a discount to show their thanks its a great feeling to see someone actually cares about officers these days. These days it seems like every one hates the police and I know corrupt things happen out there but for the regular average officer that is doing his job to help people out and save lives why are we hated by some people is something I cant understand. As for Roadrunner your a damn idiot. I wish people like this that have no respect for police officers could be on a list and not recieve help from the police when something happens then they might see how important police officers are and the sacrifices they make to do the job we do. Nobody owes me anything but when someone offers me a discount because I work in law enforcement it just tells me at least there is somebody that appreciates the job we do and sacrifices we make. Ive been kicked, spit at, been cussed to the moon and back, been called every name in the book, been told I would be killed but I still wake up everyday and put my uniform on and go to work to do it all again so that those people dont hurt or steal from innocent people that dont deserve it. Im sorry but when people say ignorant comments about law enforcement it just sets me off. Some people hate the police until they need help and then they want them there quick to save them. I just dont get it.


----------



## SierraMtns

Anyone know if HHA offers a discount? Also does anyone know what the discount is for Scent Blocker is?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Eders if no one has mentioned it yet


----------



## B_Rad_AK

Carbon Express gives great military discounts... you contact them and they will send you the price list... big savings!!! 

I heard Mathews does as well if you contact them direct. Winners Choice does about 50%. So does Vapor Trail.


----------



## GRUNTSGT

Montana Black Gold does as well if you contact them direct.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

T t t


----------



## tyler0522

Mathews Gives Discounts To Deployed Military Members Contact them thru there website for details.


----------



## Firstegg

bac078 said:


> Also found this one for the Military folk BASS PRO---- alot of limitations
> 
> January 7, 2009 - December 31, 2009
> Military Discount Each Month 15th-22nd
> 15th through the 22nd of EACH MONTH is:
> ARMED FORCES SPECIAL DISCOUNT DAYS!
> Air Force-Army-Coast Guard-Marines-Navy
> 
> Active Military on the 15th-22nd of every month receive a 10% discount at Bass Pro Shops.
> *Offer good on regular priced merchandise only.
> May not be used for purchase of Mercury motors, boats, reels, ATVs, Fine Gun Room merchandise, firearms, black powder guns, ammo, reloading equipment, scopes, optics, safes, bows, arrows, taxidermy, electronics, store restaurant food or drinks, gift cards, and fishing and hunting licenses.
> 
> Valid Active Military ID required. See in-store signs for complete details and restrictions.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow...what's left? Just clothing and shoes? Why not make it easier to under stand and say something like "Only applies to..." Does it cover fletching stuff? nocks, strings, gloves, releases? Talk about head-spinning....


----------



## bowhntng4evr

Eders.com gives a discount to military active duty and retired.


----------



## Hopehik

I e-mailed Trufire and got a quick response back from Steve the President of the company stating they have a discount but only to military people stationed overseas. I thanked him for his quick repsonse and for supporting the troops. I will buy his product locally. I signed up on eders and can now shop at a discount on their two websites, thank-you for that. I have e-mailed Spot Hogg and QAD but have not heard back. I will post when I get a response but will not list pricing out of courtesy. Thanks to all..


----------



## thirdhandman

www.ThirdHandArchery.com Gives military discounts with a faxed Military or LEO I/D. 15% discount Call 1-800-339-0232 as the computer doesn't discount.


----------



## Hopehik

I e-mailed spot hogg and Darren got in touch with me and said I could get 45% off their products. I ordered my Hogg it today, great people and I thanked them for doing this service for our miltary members. We need to support companies lime this..


----------



## dodgehemi0

North face does just email them from their website.


----------



## cjbowhunter

I don't know if it has been mentioned but verizon wireless gives a military/leo discount . I think it is 15%


----------



## John G

Doesn't LEO get enough discounts already! Around here, they walk into any Circle K or 7 Eleven and they get free coffee and free refills on fountain drinks. Don't forget about the free donuts! Its almost like the stores feel obligated to give away the freebies for protection! I know for a fact that it's not just me that feels this way, but I have never felt that being a cop is as honorable as being in the U.S. Military.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## olinprice

Diamondbackarcheryshop.com has military doscounts.


----------



## ego260

Archery companies with military discounts:

Spot-Hogg: 45%
Ameristep: 25%
Muddy: Roughly 20-30% (call for VIP pricing list)
Gorilla/carbon express: 20-30% (call for VIP pricing list)
Summit tree stands: 25%
Trubll/axcel: 30%
Bushnell: 30-40% THIS INCLUDES TRAIL CAMS AS WELL!!!!
Carter Releases: 33%
Leupold: unsure of the amount but I am assuming 30-40% as well!

These are all military discounts that I have found out about in the last week or so. Great companies!


----------



## ego260

I forgot to mention Vaportrail and 60x both have a 10-15%.


----------



## cjbowhunter

Does anybody know about hamskea?


----------



## vjl3rd

50bowhunter said:


> Looks like there isn't much out there for us LE. Thats ok, you guys deserve it, thanks for all you do. :usa2:


X2. GLOCK is the only company that I know of..... And Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Inc.

Public school teachers do not ask for discounts !
LEO discount ? 
If any one offers a discount , god bless them , but to come on a public forum and ask who offers discounts because you went to work , you were not drafted .


----------



## corapeake

ugh, the draft hasn't been in place for how many years ??
What about firefighters, better yet volunteer, unpaid firefighters ??? How is that different??

Please think before you post!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chopayne

You know, we don't force people to provide discounts. It's a courtesy provided by them, this thread is to consolidate those who do provide them. It does not bash businesses who don't, that is their right not to and I certainly don't think less of them.


----------



## ChuckA84

John G said:


> Doesn't LEO get enough discounts already! Around here, they walk into any Circle K or 7 Eleven and they get free coffee and free refills on fountain drinks. Don't forget about the free donuts! Its almost like the stores feel obligated to give away the freebies for protection! I know for a fact that it's not just me that feels this way, but I have never felt that being a cop is as honorable as being in the U.S. Military.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Coming from somebody who has done both, I'm guessing you have no idea what either is like. I served 4 years in the army, including just over a year in Afghanistan. The year in Afghanistan definitely sucked, but the remaining 3 years wasn't that bad...I went out with friends and did whatever I wanted to do and had no worries. Everywhere we went and everything we did we were made to feel like heroes and we were treated with great respect. I never worried about my own safety or my family's safety while I was at home here in the US.

Fast forward to law enforcement. I am stuck working overnights and just about everyone I deal with is intoxicated or on drugs. Every day I go to work could be my last and I might never be prepared or see it coming. I get spit on, kicked, punched, have people purposely defecate themselves just so I have to smell it, etc. Many of the people I deal with are bleeding and have hepatitis, HIV, or some other bad disease. I get called a pig and get no respect from the vast majority of the people I deal with. I have to deal with death threats and people threatening to find and hurt or kill my family. I can't go anywhere unarmed and try to avoid going to public places with my family because I don't want the thugs and gang bangers to see and know who my family is. I have been sued multiple times by people making false allegations just so they can try to get some money. I have to be extremely careful about everything I say, whether on duty or off duty, so that nothing can be misconstrued to make me look bad. The departments don't have the backs of officers anymore because everything has been politicized and they will hang you out to dry in a heartbeat if you did something that upsets the public, even if what you did was right, proper, and justified.

Being in the military sucks when you are deployed, but being in law enforcement sucks every day and forever changes your life...and the way that many in our society are against LEO's nowadays just makes it worse. Seems like everyone hates the police until they need them. All that aside, I feel much more honorable doing what I do now than I did in the military, because my life is much harder now. Most of my time in the military was spent having a good time training and partying with friends. Now I spend my life taking bad people off of the streets and making my city safer for everyone. I get less free time now than I did in the military because I get stuck working late and get stuck going to court to testify. The only respect that I seem to ever see is from a victim when I am able to help them obtain justice for whatever crimes were committed against them.

As for discounts, nobody needs them, and I bet that nobody feels "obligated" to give anyone any kind of discount. It's just nice to know that there are some people and companies out there who understand how hard certain careers are and they try to give something back. I don't drink coffee nor do I eat donuts, but I can tell you this about some places that have corporate policies that they can not accept payment for coffee or fountain drinks from police...it is because they like to have police around in order to prevent people from wanting to rob those places. You can find that information right in the corporate handbooks of those companies. So, that being said, you see that those places aren't giving police free stuff because they like the police or feel obligated to...they are doing it for their own gain. 

Think about what I said next time you make your uneducated decision about what is honorable and what isn't.


----------



## astranger1

check out NRA life of duty membership free to all Mil, LE, Fire and EMS


----------



## Absolute Archer

god bless all that have served. And I personally thank all of you.


----------



## >--gt-->

> being in law enforcement sucks every day and forever changes your life


I'm very glad that the vast majority of the dozens of law enforcement officers I know don't have your expressed attitude. Seeing as how life is short it might be good for someone with that worldview to seek other employment. Soon.


----------



## youngnick

Inc. said:


> Public school teachers do not ask for discounts !
> LEO discount ?
> If any one offers a discount , god bless them , but to come on a public forum and ask who offers discounts because you went to work , you were not drafted .


Why do you think there hasnt been a draft? Because young men and women who volunteer to honor there families and country in serving in the finest military force in the world have prevented a draft from starting. So next time you have a rough day at the school cuz a kid didnt do his homework, and you go home to your family just remember there will be a soldier standing in the dark protecting his family thousands of miles away from you, wondering if every person he sees is gonna try and kill him.


----------



## Chopayne

Truball is 25% not 30% I just emailed them.


----------



## Old Hoyt Man

ChuckA84 said:


> Coming from somebody who has done both, I'm guessing you have no idea what either is like. I served 4 years in the army, including just over a year in Afghanistan. The year in Afghanistan definitely sucked, but the remaining 3 years wasn't that bad...I went out with friends and did whatever I wanted to do and had no worries. Everywhere we went and everything we did we were made to feel like heroes and we were treated with great respect. I never worried about my own safety or my family's safety while I was at home here in the US.
> 
> Fast forward to law enforcement. I am stuck working overnights and just about everyone I deal with is intoxicated or on drugs. Every day I go to work could be my last and I might never be prepared or see it coming. I get spit on, kicked, punched, have people purposely defecate themselves just so I have to smell it, etc. Many of the people I deal with are bleeding and have hepatitis, HIV, or some other bad disease. I get called a pig and get no respect from the vast majority of the people I deal with. I have to deal with death threats and people threatening to find and hurt or kill my family. I can't go anywhere unarmed and try to avoid going to public places with my family because I don't want the thugs and gang bangers to see and know who my family is. I have been sued multiple times by people making false allegations just so they can try to get some money. I have to be extremely careful about everything I say, whether on duty or off duty, so that nothing can be misconstrued to make me look bad. The departments don't have the backs of officers anymore because everything has been politicized and they will hang you out to dry in a heartbeat if you did something that upsets the public, even if what you did was right, proper, and justified.
> 
> Being in the military sucks when you are deployed, but being in law enforcement sucks every day and forever changes your life...and the way that many in our society are against LEO's nowadays just makes it worse. Seems like everyone hates the police until they need them. All that aside, I feel much more honorable doing what I do now than I did in the military, because my life is much harder now. Most of my time in the military was spent having a good time training and partying with friends. Now I spend my life taking bad people off of the streets and making my city safer for everyone. I get less free time now than I did in the military because I get stuck working late and get stuck going to court to testify. The only respect that I seem to ever see is from a victim when I am able to help them obtain justice for whatever crimes were committed against them.
> 
> As for discounts, nobody needs them, and I bet that nobody feels "obligated" to give anyone any kind of discount. It's just nice to know that there are some people and companies out there who understand how hard certain careers are and they try to give something back. I don't drink coffee nor do I eat donuts, but I can tell you this about some places that have corporate policies that they can not accept payment for coffee or fountain drinks from police...it is because they like to have police around in order to prevent people from wanting to rob those places. You can find that information right in the corporate handbooks of those companies. So, that being said, you see that those places aren't giving police free stuff because they like the police or feel obligated to...they are doing it for their own gain.
> 
> Think about what I said next time you make your uneducated decision about what is honorable and what isn't.


 This!...Well said! Also not all us LEO'S are as visible to the public..We still take the same risk..still sacrifice for others because it is the right thing to do! ..we may even sometimes like our jobs but its the public that benefit! I never served in the Military and thank God for those who have in my behalf..but I have served with men and women who lay it on the line every day to keep everyone but themselves safe! Thank you to all those who serve selflessly regardless of what uniform your wearing!


----------



## Old Hoyt Man

Not trying to hijack this thread but here are some words from someone wiser than me.
On Sheep, Wolves, and Sheepdogs - Dave Grossman

By LTC (RET) Dave Grossman, author of "On Killing."
Honor never grows old, and honor rejoices the heart of age. It does so because honor is, finally, about defending those noble and worthy things that deserve defending, even if it comes at a high cost. In our time, that may mean social disapproval, public scorn, hardship, persecution, or as always,even death itself. The question remains: What is worth defending? What is worth dying for? What is worth living for? - William J. Bennett - in a lecture to the United States Naval Academy November 24, 1997

One Vietnam veteran, an old retired colonel, once said this to me:

"Most of the people in our society are sheep. They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident." This is true. Remember, the murder rate is six per 100,000 per year, and the aggravated assault rate is four per 1,000 per year. What this means is that the vast majority of Americans are not inclined to hurt one another. Some estimates say that two million Americans are victims of violent crimes every year, a tragic, staggering number, perhaps an all-time record rate of violent crime. But there are almost 300 million Americans, which means that the odds of being a victim of violent crime is considerably less than one in a hundred on any given year. Furthermore, since many violent crimes are committed by repeat offenders, the actual number of violent citizens is considerably less than two million.

Thus there is a paradox, and we must grasp both ends of the situation: We may well be in the most violent times in history, but violence is still remarkably rare. This is because most citizens are kind, decent people who are not capable of hurting each other, except by accident or under extreme provocation. They are sheep.

I mean nothing negative by calling them sheep. To me it is like the pretty, blue robin's egg. Inside it is soft and gooey but someday it will grow into something wonderful. But the egg cannot survive without its hard blue shell. Police officers, soldiers, and other warriors are like that shell, and someday the civilization they protect will grow into something wonderful.? For now, though, they need warriors to protect them from the predators.

"Then there are the wolves," the old war veteran said, "and the wolves feed on the sheep without mercy." Do you believe there are wolves out there who will feed on the flock without mercy? You better believe it. There are evil men in this world and they are capable of evil deeds. The moment you forget that or pretend it is not so, you become a sheep. There is no safety in denial.

"Then there are sheepdogs," he went on, "and I'm a sheepdog. I live to protect the flock and confront the wolf."

If you have no capacity for violence then you are a healthy productive citizen, a sheep. If you have a capacity for violence and no empathy for your fellow citizens, then you have defined an aggressive sociopath, a wolf. But what if you have a capacity for violence, and a deep love for your fellow citizens? What do you have then? A sheepdog, a warrior, someone who is walking the hero's path. Someone who can walk into the heart of darkness, into the universal human phobia, and walk out unscathed

Let me expand on this old soldier's excellent model of the sheep, wolves, and sheepdogs. We know that the sheep live in denial, that is what makes them sheep. They do not want to believe that there is evil in the world. They can accept the fact that fires can happen, which is why they want fire extinguishers, fire sprinklers, fire alarms and fire exits throughout their kids' schools.

But many of them are outraged at the idea of putting an armed police officer in their kid's school. Our children are thousands of times more likely to be killed or seriously injured by school violence than fire, but the sheep's only response to the possibility of violence is denial. The idea of someone coming to kill or harm their child is just too hard, and so they chose the path of denial.

The sheep generally do not like the sheepdog. He looks a lot like the wolf. He has fangs and the capacity for violence. The difference, though, is that the sheepdog must not, can not and will not ever harm the sheep. Any sheep dog who intentionally harms the lowliest little lamb will be punished and removed. The world cannot work any other way, at least not in a representative democracy or a republic such as ours.

Still, the sheepdog disturbs the sheep. He is a constant reminder that there are wolves in the land. They would prefer that he didn't tell them where to go, or give them traffic tickets, or stand at the ready in our airports in camouflage fatigues holding an M-16. The sheep would much rather have the sheepdog cash in his fangs, spray paint himself white, and go, "Baa."

Until the wolf shows up. Then the entire flock tries desperately to hide behind one lonely sheepdog.

The students, the victims, at Columbine High School were big, tough high school students, and under ordinary circumstances they would not have had the time of day for a police officer. They were not bad kids; they just had nothing to say to a cop. When the school was under attack, however, and SWAT teams were clearing the rooms and hallways, the officers had to physically peel those clinging, sobbing kids off of them. This is how the little lambs feel about their sheepdog when the wolf is at the door.

Look at what happened after September 11, 2001 when the wolf pounded hard on the door. Remember how America, more than ever before, felt differently about their law enforcement officers and military personnel? Remember how many times you heard the word hero?

Understand that there is nothing morally superior about being a sheepdog; it is just what you choose to be. Also understand that a sheepdog is a funny critter: He is always sniffing around out on the perimeter, checking the breeze, barking at things that go bump in the night, and yearning for a righteous battle. That is, the young sheepdogs yearn for a righteous battle. The old sheepdogs are a little older and wiser, but they move to the sound of the guns when needed right along with the young ones.

Here is how the sheep and the sheepdog think differently. The sheep pretend the wolf will never come, but the sheepdog lives for that day. After the attacks on September 11, 2001, most of the sheep, that is, most citizens in America said, "Thank God I wasn't on one of those planes." The sheepdogs, the warriors, said, "Dear God, I wish I could have been on one of those planes. Maybe I could have made a difference." When you are truly transformed into a warrior and have truly invested yourself into warriorhood, you want to be there. You want to be able to make a difference.

There is nothing morally superior about the sheepdog, the warrior, but he does have one real advantage. Only one. And that is that he is able to survive and thrive in an environment that destroys 98 percent of the population. There was research conducted a few years ago with individuals convicted of violent crimes. These cons were in prison for serious, predatory crimes of violence: assaults, murders and killing law enforcement officers. The vast majority said that they specifically targeted victims by body language: slumped walk, passive behavior and lack of awareness. They chose their victims like big cats do in Africa, when they select one out of the herd that is least able to protect itself.

Some people may be destined to be sheep and others might be genetically primed to be wolves or sheepdogs. But I believe that most people can choose which one they want to be, and I'm proud to say that more and more Americans are choosing to become sheepdogs.

Seven months after the attack on September 11, 2001, Todd Beamer was honored in his hometown of Cranbury, New Jersey. Todd, as you recall, was the man on Flight 93 over Pennsylvania who called on his cell phone to alert an operator from United Airlines about the hijacking. When he learned of the other three passenger planes that had been used as weapons, Todd dropped his phone and uttered the words, "Let's roll," which authorities believe was a signal to the other passengers to confront the terrorist hijackers. In one hour, a transformation occurred among the passengers - athletes, business people and parents. -- from sheep to sheepdogs and together they fought the wolves, ultimately saving an unknown number of lives on the ground.

There is no safety for honest men except by believing all possible evil of evil men. - Edmund Burke

Here is the point I like to emphasize, especially to the thousands of police officers and soldiers I speak to each year. In nature the sheep, real sheep, are born as sheep. Sheepdogs are born that way, and so are wolves. They didn't have a choice. But you are not a critter. As a human being, you can be whatever you want to be. It is a conscious, moral decision.

If you want to be a sheep, then you can be a sheep and that is okay, but you must understand the price you pay. When the wolf comes, you and your loved ones are going to die if there is not a sheepdog there to protect you. If you want to be a wolf, you can be one, but the sheepdogs are going to hunt you down and you will never have rest, safety, trust or love. But if you want to be a sheepdog and walk the warrior's path, then you must make a conscious and moral decision every day to dedicate, equip and prepare yourself to thrive in that toxic, corrosive moment when the wolf comes knocking at the door.

For example, many officers carry their weapons in church.? They are well concealed in ankle holsters, shoulder holsters or inside-the-belt holsters tucked into the small of their backs.? Anytime you go to some form of religious service, there is a very good chance that a police officer in your congregation is carrying. You will never know if there is such an individual in your place of worship, until the wolf appears to massacre you and your loved ones.

I was training a group of police officers in Texas, and during the break, one officer asked his friend if he carried his weapon in church. The other cop replied, "I will never be caught without my gun in church." I asked why he felt so strongly about this, and he told me about a cop he knew who was at a church massacre in Ft. Worth, Texas in 1999. In that incident, a mentally deranged individual came into the church and opened fire, gunning down fourteen people. He said that officer believed he could have saved every life that day if he had been carrying his gun. His own son was shot, and all he could do was throw himself on the boy's body and wait to die. That cop looked me in the eye and said, "Do you have any idea how hard it would be to live with yourself after that?"

Some individuals would be horrified if they knew this police officer was carrying a weapon in church. They might call him paranoid and would probably scorn him. Yet these same individuals would be enraged and would call for "heads to roll" if they found out that the airbags in their cars were defective, or that the fire extinguisher and fire sprinklers in their kids' school did not work. They can accept the fact that fires and traffic accidents can happen and that there must be safeguards against them.

Their only response to the wolf, though, is denial, and all too often their response to the sheepdog is scorn and disdain. But the sheepdog quietly asks himself, "Do you have and idea how hard it would be to live with yourself if your loved ones attacked and killed, and you had to stand there helplessly because you were unprepared for that day?"

It is denial that turns people into sheep. Sheep are psychologically destroyed by combat because their only defense is denial, which is counterproductive and destructive, resulting in fear, helplessness and horror when the wolf shows up.

Denial kills you twice. It kills you once, at your moment of truth when you are not physically prepared: you didn't bring your gun, you didn't train. Your only defense was wishful thinking. Hope is not a strategy. Denial kills you a second time because even if you do physically survive, you are psychologically shattered by your fear helplessness and horror at your moment of truth.

Gavin de Becker puts it like this in Fear Less, his superb post-9/11 book, which should be required reading for anyone trying to come to terms with our current world situation: "...denial can be seductive, but it has an insidious side effect. For all the peace of mind deniers think they get by saying it isn't so, the fall they take when faced with new violence is all the more unsettling."

Denial is a save-now-pay-later scheme, a contract written entirely in small print, for in the long run, the denying person knows the truth on some level.

And so the warrior must strive to confront denial in all aspects of his life, and prepare himself for the day when evil comes. If you are warrior who is legally authorized to carry a weapon and you step outside without that weapon, then you become a sheep, pretending that the bad man will not come today. No one can be "on" 24/7, for a lifetime. Everyone needs down time. But if you are authorized to carry a weapon, and you walk outside without it, just take a deep breath, and say this to yourself...

"Baa."

This business of being a sheep or a sheep dog is not a yes-no dichotomy. It is not an all-or-nothing, either-or choice. It is a matter of degrees, a continuum. On one end is an abject, head-in-the-sand-sheep and on the other end is the ultimate warrior. Few people exist completely on one end or the other. Most of us live somewhere in between. Since 9-11 almost everyone in America took a step up that continuum, away from denial. The sheep took a few steps toward accepting and appreciating their warriors, and the warriors started taking their job more seriously. The degree to which you move up that continuum, away from sheephood and denial, is the degree to which you and your loved ones will survive, physically and psychologically at your moment of truth.


----------



## bwhnter4life

astranger1 said:


> check out NRA life of duty membership free to all Mil, LE, Fire and EMS


Thank you for that!! Weird how they wouldnt mention that when i emailed them from a .mil address about membership. You get one year free from the looks of it.


----------



## CoastGuardHatch

Carbon express offers a VIP discount for active duty military. You have to call them directly and they send you the VIP pricing sheet. Huge discounts. You get it once per year. Got mayhem hunter arrows, 2 dozen plus 6 f-15 broad heads for 140 last year. 2013 there were slight increases but still beats retail.


----------



## Chopayne

bwhnter4life said:


> Thank you for that!! Weird how they wouldnt mention that when i emailed them from a .mil address about membership. You get one year free from the looks of it.


But the lifetime NRA membership is also discounted heavily.


----------



## sota

Gentlemen, 
I saw the discussion here and was wondering... Do y'all know if any companies offer discounts to federal employees? I know of a few that offer MIL/LEO fed employee discounts. I don't know if any are given for archery products though.

As for those that have served/serve in military/law enforcement. My hats off to you. I have a lot of respect for you. Thank You for everything you've done. 

SOTA


----------



## Chopayne

It's probably been listed but rummaging through 13 pages isn't ideal for me.

Does Easton offer military discounts, how do I get it, and does bowjax offer military discounts and again how do I get it?


----------



## Jay+4

A quick update....

Spot Hogg has a new discount for 2014. Email or call and you can get a price list. It works out to be about 25 percent off retail. There is a lot of companies receiving pushback from their dealers about discount programs and are now lowing the discount or making it a deal option.....that is if the dealer wants to participate in the program, ect. 

If you are going to take advantage of any military discount call first as I have noticed several companies have changed their programs.


----------



## Zixer

OK I just passed over 16 pages in this thread. I have copied and deleted some of the duplicates and some that have expired. I know a lot of these will have changed and you need to call the manufacturers and websites to verify if these are still valid discounts or not.


1. Ben Pearson = 15%
2. Spot Hogg = 45%
3. Bowtech = 15% - 50%
4. Bear & Trophy Ridge = 45%
5. Limbsaver = 50%
6. Bowjax = 10%
7. Burris Optics = 55%
8. Oakley = 50%
9. Martin Archery = 45% roughly (rytera & martin) (should be the same)
10. Elite Archery = 50%
11. elders = 4-45%
12. Paradigm = 25%
13. Vortex Optics = 35%
14. Athens Archery = $200 off bows (20-30% on acc.)
15. Zen-Ray Optics = 12%
16. Magellin = 10%
17. QAD = 66%
18. Strother Archery 20%

The following list of companies are companies w/ discounts but without an estimated percentage. this could be due to they types of discounts or lack of contact with the companies.

1. EASTON
2. G5
3. Winners Choice Bowstrings
4. Archery Innovtions
5. Carter releases
6. Slick Tricks
7. Brightsite
8. Starrflight
9. Summit offers up to 25%

Oakley 50%
Simms Limbsaver 50% ?
Paradigm 25 %
Zen Ray Optics 12%
Leupold 23%
Burris 55%
Sportsmans Warehouse
usstandardissue.com
Athens Archery 20% off bow
Buck Knives 50%
Under Armour 10%
Vortex Optics



Military and Federal Employee Discounts:
All these businesses offer military discounts; all you have to do is ask.
Restaurants

• Arby's
• A&W
• Back Yard Burgers
• Burger King
• Captain D's
• Chick-Fil-A
• Cotton Patch
• Denny's
• Dunkin' Donuts
• IHOP (20 percent
discount with military
identification)
• Java Cafe
• KFC
• Long John Silver
• Pancho's Mexican Buffet
• Pizza Hut
• Quizno's
• Sizzler
• Sonic
• Taco Bell
• Whataburger
Services
• AT&T
• California Cryobank
• Geico
• Jiffy Lube
• Meineke
• Sears Portrait Studio
Travel and Leisure
• Blockbuster
• Movie theaters
• Ripley's attractions and
museums
• Professional Sports
teams




Products
• Apple Computers
• AutoZone
• Barnhill's
• Bass Pro Shop
• Bath and Body Works
• Big 10 Tires
• The Buckle
• Champs Sports
• Copeland's Sports
• Dell
• The Discovery Channel Store
• Dress Barn
• The Finish Line
• Foot Action
• Footlocker
• Gadzooks
• GNC
• Goody's
• Great Party
• Happy Harry's
• Hot Topic
• Jockey
• Lerner
• Michael's
• NAPA Auto Parts
• New York & Company
• Pac Sun
• Payless Shoes
• Play It Again Sports
• Pure Beauty
• Quizno's
• Sally Beauty Supply
• Spencer's Gifts
• Suncoast
• Timberland Outlets
• Wilson's Leather

Cell Phone Service Discount
All Federal employees are able to get a 15% discount on their personal cell phones by calling their carrier
and mentioning the "Federal Telecommunications Act of 1996 - Discount to Federal Employees Past and
Present."
Cingular - 800-319-6393
Sprint - 877-812-1223
T-Mobile - 866-646-4688
Nextel - 800-639-6111
Verizon - 800-865-1825



Lowes and Home Depot will give 10% with a VA med card ,don't know about others.

A&W- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.

Aeropostale - 20% off in store, just bring valid military ID.

Agentsource.com - Up to 40% off standard real estate closing costs for
Active duty men and women moving in the United States or Canada

All State - Allstate Funding proudly offers all U.S. Military personnel
a $250 credit towards the appraisal of a residential property. Ends
12/31/2010

American Airlines - Discount varies, requires military ID

American Video Productions -10% off to active duty, retired, families of
military and dependents. Call and ask for the discount
http://www.americanvideoproductions.net/
<http://www.americanvideoproductions.n et/>

Amtrak - 10% off

Anheuser - Busch Amusement Parks - Discount varies, simply ask and have
a valid military ID with you. Anna's Linens - 10% off any purchase with
Valid Military ID in store only

Apple Computers - The discount varies, you need to sign up here
http://www.apple.com/r/store/government/
<http://www.apple.com/r/store/government/>

Applebee's - Discount varies per location, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you

Arby's - Discount varies per location, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Ashford University - Discounted tuition at $250 a credit, books are
covered for all required courses, waived application fee, waived
technology fee and more! Benefits apply to all Active Duty, National
Guard, Reservists and spouses, dependents eligible for survivor
benefits, plus civilian DOD employees & separated vets/retirees still
using their GI Bill.

ASMBA - Armed Services Mutual Benefit Association - Membership in the
non-profit association is free, and, when you join, you'll get $3,000 of
free AD&D coverage.

AT&T - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Auto Zone - Varies Per Store - Discount varies, simply ask and have a
valid military ID with you.

Avis - 25% off, online you should use this coupon AWD # A555084

Azamara Cruises - Discounts vary, 800-338-4962 800-338-4962

Back Yard Burgers- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you.

Banana Republic - 10% military discount 1st of every month (may vary by
location; in-store only).

Barnes and Noble - 6% off regular price plus free shipping, check out
www.bn.com/militarycity <http://www.bn.com/militarycity>

Barnhill's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Bass Pro Shops - 10% off from the 15th to 22nd of each month

Bath & Body Works - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Bed & Breakfast Inns - Varies, online

Best Inns and Suites - Varies, must present Military ID with check-in

Best Western - Rates within allowable per diem, must present military ID
with check in

Beyond Blossoms - 20% off all flower orders throughout the year
12/31/2010

Big 10 Tires - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Blockbuster - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Boscov's- 15% off in-store purchases with military ID everyday.

Bronson labratories - 10% off on all vitamin and supplement orders, for
active, retired, and reserve and their families Call 1-800-235-3200
1-800-235-3200 or use online code AF2004, ends 1/21/2011

Buckle - 10% off, Free Shipping on all military orders

Budget - Varies, up to 25% off time and mileage Store, requires military
ID to redeem

Budget Truck Rental - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Burger King - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Busch Gardens- One day complimentary admission for members of the
military and 3 direct dependents in 2010. Here's to the Heroes

Camino Real Apartments- 5% military discount

Captain D's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Carl's Jr. - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Century 21 - FREE Century 21 AON Home Protection Plan when they buy or
sell a home through Molly Kucharski ONLY paid for at settlement. Value =
$399.00, call 1(800) 952-2516 1(800) 952-2516

Champs Sports - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Checker Auto Parts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Chevy's Fresh Mex - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Chick Fil A - Varies, Discount with ID card (location dependent),
discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.

Chipotle - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Ci-Ci's Pizza - Discount varies, dependent on location, must present
military ID Cingular - 17 to 18% Discount off your bill and 25% off
accessories

Clarion Inn - Rates within allowable per diem while on travel orders.
Must present valid miliatry ID with check-in

Comfort Inn - Rates within allowable per diem while on travel orders.
Must Present valid military ID with check-in

Coolmilitary.com - 10% off, online, ends 12/31/10

Copeland's Sports - Discount varies per location

D.S.W. Shoe Warehouse - 10% military discount

Dairy Queen- 10% off, location dependent

Days Inn - Rates within allowable per diem. Must present valid military
ID with check-in

Dell Computers - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you.

Denny's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Dick's Sporting Goods - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Discovery Channel Store - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Disney Resorts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you.

Disneyland - Military discounts are available only for tickets purchased
at installation MWRs. Prices vary per date and length of visit

Dollar Car Rental - Allowable per diem rates

Dunkin' Donuts - Veterans advantage members save 10% on all online
orders. They also send free coffee to the troops oversees.

DZ Web Design - 15% off, discount ends 12/31/2010

Earthly Herbs- 25% off, discount ends 12/31/10.

El Molino Coffee Shop - Free Shipping, online

Express Clothing Store- 10% off on top of other coupons as well with
military ID

Extreme Outfitters -10-20% on miiltary Gear, online and in Store

Eyeware- Discount varies, get the discount online at
http://www.afeyewear.com/ <http://www.afeyewear.com/> - This site
offers military discounts for a wide range of eyeglass companies

Ford - Discount varies, http://www.encs.com/ford/
<http://www.encs.com/ford/>

Forget me not Jewelry - 30% off, ends 12/31/10. Online, use code
militarygen100 at www.forgetmenotjewelry.com
<http://www.forgetmenotjewelry.com/>

Friendly's Ice Cream Stores - Discount varies, simply ask and have a
valid military ID with you.

Gap- 10% military discount 1st of every month (may vary by location;
in-store only).

Geico - 2% to 15% in all states except Georgia, Indiana, Maine,
Massachusetts, Michigan, Mississippi, New Jersey, New Mexico, Tennessee
and Texas

GM - Varies, always well below MSRP. You can sign in online at
https://www.exclusivegmoffer.com/ip-...do?program=mpp
<https://www.exclusivegmoffer.com/ip-gmpop/initPop.do?program=mpp>

GNC - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.


Golden Corral - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Haber Vision- 50% discount on all sunglasses. Online at
http://www.habervision.com/CodeResul...?code=JB10222Q
<http://www.habervision.com/CodeResult.aspx?code=JB10222Q>

Hertz - Allowable per diem rates. Show valid military ID

Hewlett-Packard - Log on to website and click on New User Registration:
Enter first and last name, user name, password and email address. Use
company code: 2727. Discounts vary. Online only. HickoryFarms.com - 10
percent Military discount - Enter 892848 in code box on online order
form

Home Depot - 10% off Year Round, to active duty, active reserve, retired
military, and immediate family. In-Store, just bring valid military ID

IHOP- 20% with Military ID at owner's discretion Imax - $1 off movie
tickets with Military ID Inkshouse.com - 20% off $50 or more, use cod
Mil20 istudysmart.com - Free Shipping for Military Families, Online,
9/15 - 10/14

Java Cafe- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Jeep - $500 for active military, reserves and retired reserves or active
after 20 years of service. Requires military ID

Jiffylube - 10% off with valid Military ID

Jockey - 10% off with valid Military ID

KB Toys- 15% off during advertised Military Days

KFC - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with you.


Kohl's - 15% off with Military ID

Kragen Auto Parts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Lerner- 15% off

Long John Silver's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Longhorn Steakhouse - 10% military discount Lowes - 10% off year round
to active duty, active reserve, retired military, and immediate family.
Just bring in a valid military ID. The military discount, however,
cannot be combined with other coupons they may be offering.

Marriott Hotels- It's the Per Diem amount the government picks up,
whatever that amount is. Just call and place the reservation over the
phone and ask for that discount. Online at
http://www.marriott.com/reservation/...BradsDeals.com
<http://www.marriott.com/reservation/worldnum.miBradsDeals.com>

My Cruise Club - 9% off on all cruises, ends 12/31/10

Quizno's - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Race-Depot - 10% off, use code 10MILCITY

Rack Room Shoes - 15% discount. Bring in valid military ID

Raising Cane's Chicken - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid
military ID with you.

Ramada - 15% to 30% - depending on availability. Must present military
I.D. upon check in.

Red Robin - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID
with you.

Regal Movie Theaters - Matinee prices for all show times. Requires
Military ID

Ripley's attractions and museums - Discount varies, simply ask and have
a valid military ID with you. Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory - 10%
military discount



S & K Men's Wear- 8% Discount on all items free shipping on orders over
$99 & APO/FPO shipping. To access the military site at S&K you must go
through their AAFES Exchange Mail Online service. http://bdeal.me/aCVq2X
<http://bdeal.me/aCVq2X> Sally Beauty Supply - Discount varies, simply
ask and have a valid military ID with you.

Samsonite- 15% off with military ID

Shoe Carnival - 10% off Sierra Suites - Rates at or below per diem
depending on location. Discounts may vary and depend on availability.
Must present military I.

Six Flags Mountain Magic - Service members receive special discounts on
admission for special events and specific dates. Tickets must be
purchased in advance MWR and ITT 143. Recreation offices, not at the
park.

Sizzler - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Sleep Inn - Rates at or below per diem depending on location. Discounts
may vary and depend on availability. Must present military I.

Sonic - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Southwest Airlines - Varies, it's a dollar amount, not a percentage. Not
available on all flights, you'll have to call Southwest and simply just
ask.


----------



## Zixer

Spencer's Gifts - Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military
ID with you. SportsMemorabilia.com - 10% off at checkout, use code
mili10 online

Sprint Business - 15% to 20% Discount, 1-888-788-4727 1-888-788-4727

Suzuki - $500 off for you and immediate family. Requires military ID

Taco Bell- Discount varies, simply ask and have a valid military ID with
you.

Texas Road House - 10% military discount

The Finish Line - 20 percent military discount off select items at
special locations

Timberland Outlets- 15%, bring in valid military ID

Toyota - $500 off + $500 for firs time buyers. Requires military ID

Travelodge - Rates within allowable per diem. Discounts may vary and
depend on availability.


----------



## fatamos33

Damn wish I would have known about the vortex discount 6 months ago. I bought both my binos and my rangefinder already, that could have saved me a grip of money.


----------



## Chopayne

promotive.com I don't know where this vortex one exists, but id sure like to see it.


----------



## ASTslinger

I know this is old but in 20 plus years in Law Enforcement I have never seen it put better than this.... Well done. 




Old Hoyt Man said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread but here are some words from someone wiser than me.
> On Sheep, Wolves, and Sheepdogs - Dave Grossman
> 
> By LTC (RET) Dave Grossman, author of "On Killing."
> Honor never grows old, and honor rejoices the heart of age. It does so because honor is, finally, about defending those noble and worthy things that deserve defending, even if it comes at a high cost. In our time, that may mean social disapproval, public scorn, hardship, persecution, or as always,even death itself. The question remains: What is worth defending? What is worth dying for? What is worth living for? - William J. Bennett - in a lecture to the United States Naval Academy November 24, 1997
> 
> One Vietnam veteran, an old retired colonel, once said this to me:
> 
> "Most of the people in our society are sheep. They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident." This is true. Remember, the murder rate is six per 100,000 per year, and the aggravated assault rate is four per 1,000 per year. What this means is that the vast majority of Americans are not inclined to hurt one another. Some estimates say that two million Americans are victims of violent crimes every year, a tragic, staggering number, perhaps an all-time record rate of violent crime. But there are almost 300 million Americans, which means that the odds of being a victim of violent crime is considerably less than one in a hundred on any given year. Furthermore, since many violent crimes are committed by repeat offenders, the actual number of violent citizens is considerably less than two million.
> 
> Thus there is a paradox, and we must grasp both ends of the situation: We may well be in the most violent times in history, but violence is still remarkably rare. This is because most citizens are kind, decent people who are not capable of hurting each other, except by accident or under extreme provocation. They are sheep.
> 
> I mean nothing negative by calling them sheep. To me it is like the pretty, blue robin's egg. Inside it is soft and gooey but someday it will grow into something wonderful. But the egg cannot survive without its hard blue shell. Police officers, soldiers, and other warriors are like that shell, and someday the civilization they protect will grow into something wonderful.? For now, though, they need warriors to protect them from the predators.
> 
> "Then there are the wolves," the old war veteran said, "and the wolves feed on the sheep without mercy." Do you believe there are wolves out there who will feed on the flock without mercy? You better believe it. There are evil men in this world and they are capable of evil deeds. The moment you forget that or pretend it is not so, you become a sheep. There is no safety in denial.
> 
> "Then there are sheepdogs," he went on, "and I'm a sheepdog. I live to protect the flock and confront the wolf."
> 
> If you have no capacity for violence then you are a healthy productive citizen, a sheep. If you have a capacity for violence and no empathy for your fellow citizens, then you have defined an aggressive sociopath, a wolf. But what if you have a capacity for violence, and a deep love for your fellow citizens? What do you have then? A sheepdog, a warrior, someone who is walking the hero's path. Someone who can walk into the heart of darkness, into the universal human phobia, and walk out unscathed
> 
> Let me expand on this old soldier's excellent model of the sheep, wolves, and sheepdogs. We know that the sheep live in denial, that is what makes them sheep. They do not want to believe that there is evil in the world. They can accept the fact that fires can happen, which is why they want fire extinguishers, fire sprinklers, fire alarms and fire exits throughout their kids' schools.
> 
> But many of them are outraged at the idea of putting an armed police officer in their kid's school. Our children are thousands of times more likely to be killed or seriously injured by school violence than fire, but the sheep's only response to the possibility of violence is denial. The idea of someone coming to kill or harm their child is just too hard, and so they chose the path of denial.
> 
> The sheep generally do not like the sheepdog. He looks a lot like the wolf. He has fangs and the capacity for violence. The difference, though, is that the sheepdog must not, can not and will not ever harm the sheep. Any sheep dog who intentionally harms the lowliest little lamb will be punished and removed. The world cannot work any other way, at least not in a representative democracy or a republic such as ours.
> 
> Still, the sheepdog disturbs the sheep. He is a constant reminder that there are wolves in the land. They would prefer that he didn't tell them where to go, or give them traffic tickets, or stand at the ready in our airports in camouflage fatigues holding an M-16. The sheep would much rather have the sheepdog cash in his fangs, spray paint himself white, and go, "Baa."
> 
> Until the wolf shows up. Then the entire flock tries desperately to hide behind one lonely sheepdog.
> 
> The students, the victims, at Columbine High School were big, tough high school students, and under ordinary circumstances they would not have had the time of day for a police officer. They were not bad kids; they just had nothing to say to a cop. When the school was under attack, however, and SWAT teams were clearing the rooms and hallways, the officers had to physically peel those clinging, sobbing kids off of them. This is how the little lambs feel about their sheepdog when the wolf is at the door.
> 
> Look at what happened after September 11, 2001 when the wolf pounded hard on the door. Remember how America, more than ever before, felt differently about their law enforcement officers and military personnel? Remember how many times you heard the word hero?
> 
> Understand that there is nothing morally superior about being a sheepdog; it is just what you choose to be. Also understand that a sheepdog is a funny critter: He is always sniffing around out on the perimeter, checking the breeze, barking at things that go bump in the night, and yearning for a righteous battle. That is, the young sheepdogs yearn for a righteous battle. The old sheepdogs are a little older and wiser, but they move to the sound of the guns when needed right along with the young ones.
> 
> Here is how the sheep and the sheepdog think differently. The sheep pretend the wolf will never come, but the sheepdog lives for that day. After the attacks on September 11, 2001, most of the sheep, that is, most citizens in America said, "Thank God I wasn't on one of those planes." The sheepdogs, the warriors, said, "Dear God, I wish I could have been on one of those planes. Maybe I could have made a difference." When you are truly transformed into a warrior and have truly invested yourself into warriorhood, you want to be there. You want to be able to make a difference.
> 
> There is nothing morally superior about the sheepdog, the warrior, but he does have one real advantage. Only one. And that is that he is able to survive and thrive in an environment that destroys 98 percent of the population. There was research conducted a few years ago with individuals convicted of violent crimes. These cons were in prison for serious, predatory crimes of violence: assaults, murders and killing law enforcement officers. The vast majority said that they specifically targeted victims by body language: slumped walk, passive behavior and lack of awareness. They chose their victims like big cats do in Africa, when they select one out of the herd that is least able to protect itself.
> 
> Some people may be destined to be sheep and others might be genetically primed to be wolves or sheepdogs. But I believe that most people can choose which one they want to be, and I'm proud to say that more and more Americans are choosing to become sheepdogs.
> 
> Seven months after the attack on September 11, 2001, Todd Beamer was honored in his hometown of Cranbury, New Jersey. Todd, as you recall, was the man on Flight 93 over Pennsylvania who called on his cell phone to alert an operator from United Airlines about the hijacking. When he learned of the other three passenger planes that had been used as weapons, Todd dropped his phone and uttered the words, "Let's roll," which authorities believe was a signal to the other passengers to confront the terrorist hijackers. In one hour, a transformation occurred among the passengers - athletes, business people and parents. -- from sheep to sheepdogs and together they fought the wolves, ultimately saving an unknown number of lives on the ground.
> 
> There is no safety for honest men except by believing all possible evil of evil men. - Edmund Burke
> 
> Here is the point I like to emphasize, especially to the thousands of police officers and soldiers I speak to each year. In nature the sheep, real sheep, are born as sheep. Sheepdogs are born that way, and so are wolves. They didn't have a choice. But you are not a critter. As a human being, you can be whatever you want to be. It is a conscious, moral decision.
> 
> If you want to be a sheep, then you can be a sheep and that is okay, but you must understand the price you pay. When the wolf comes, you and your loved ones are going to die if there is not a sheepdog there to protect you. If you want to be a wolf, you can be one, but the sheepdogs are going to hunt you down and you will never have rest, safety, trust or love. But if you want to be a sheepdog and walk the warrior's path, then you must make a conscious and moral decision every day to dedicate, equip and prepare yourself to thrive in that toxic, corrosive moment when the wolf comes knocking at the door.
> 
> For example, many officers carry their weapons in church.? They are well concealed in ankle holsters, shoulder holsters or inside-the-belt holsters tucked into the small of their backs.? Anytime you go to some form of religious service, there is a very good chance that a police officer in your congregation is carrying. You will never know if there is such an individual in your place of worship, until the wolf appears to massacre you and your loved ones.
> 
> I was training a group of police officers in Texas, and during the break, one officer asked his friend if he carried his weapon in church. The other cop replied, "I will never be caught without my gun in church." I asked why he felt so strongly about this, and he told me about a cop he knew who was at a church massacre in Ft. Worth, Texas in 1999. In that incident, a mentally deranged individual came into the church and opened fire, gunning down fourteen people. He said that officer believed he could have saved every life that day if he had been carrying his gun. His own son was shot, and all he could do was throw himself on the boy's body and wait to die. That cop looked me in the eye and said, "Do you have any idea how hard it would be to live with yourself after that?"
> 
> Some individuals would be horrified if they knew this police officer was carrying a weapon in church. They might call him paranoid and would probably scorn him. Yet these same individuals would be enraged and would call for "heads to roll" if they found out that the airbags in their cars were defective, or that the fire extinguisher and fire sprinklers in their kids' school did not work. They can accept the fact that fires and traffic accidents can happen and that there must be safeguards against them.
> 
> Their only response to the wolf, though, is denial, and all too often their response to the sheepdog is scorn and disdain. But the sheepdog quietly asks himself, "Do you have and idea how hard it would be to live with yourself if your loved ones attacked and killed, and you had to stand there helplessly because you were unprepared for that day?"
> 
> It is denial that turns people into sheep. Sheep are psychologically destroyed by combat because their only defense is denial, which is counterproductive and destructive, resulting in fear, helplessness and horror when the wolf shows up.
> 
> Denial kills you twice. It kills you once, at your moment of truth when you are not physically prepared: you didn't bring your gun, you didn't train. Your only defense was wishful thinking. Hope is not a strategy. Denial kills you a second time because even if you do physically survive, you are psychologically shattered by your fear helplessness and horror at your moment of truth.
> 
> Gavin de Becker puts it like this in Fear Less, his superb post-9/11 book, which should be required reading for anyone trying to come to terms with our current world situation: "...denial can be seductive, but it has an insidious side effect. For all the peace of mind deniers think they get by saying it isn't so, the fall they take when faced with new violence is all the more unsettling."
> 
> Denial is a save-now-pay-later scheme, a contract written entirely in small print, for in the long run, the denying person knows the truth on some level.
> 
> And so the warrior must strive to confront denial in all aspects of his life, and prepare himself for the day when evil comes. If you are warrior who is legally authorized to carry a weapon and you step outside without that weapon, then you become a sheep, pretending that the bad man will not come today. No one can be "on" 24/7, for a lifetime. Everyone needs down time. But if you are authorized to carry a weapon, and you walk outside without it, just take a deep breath, and say this to yourself...
> 
> "Baa."
> 
> This business of being a sheep or a sheep dog is not a yes-no dichotomy. It is not an all-or-nothing, either-or choice. It is a matter of degrees, a continuum. On one end is an abject, head-in-the-sand-sheep and on the other end is the ultimate warrior. Few people exist completely on one end or the other. Most of us live somewhere in between. Since 9-11 almost everyone in America took a step up that continuum, away from denial. The sheep took a few steps toward accepting and appreciating their warriors, and the warriors started taking their job more seriously. The degree to which you move up that continuum, away from sheephood and denial, is the degree to which you and your loved ones will survive, physically and psychologically at your moment of truth.


----------



## fatamos33

Email vortex and they will send you a form.


----------



## rodneyroberts32

The QAD 66% discount is only for deployed Soldiers. All Soldiers stateside is about a 25 or 27% discount. Just talked to them a couple of days ago.


----------



## Kellg79

We offer a military discounts!


----------



## arrowjunkie

Does carbon express still offer?


----------



## mdewitt71

rodneyroberts32 said:


> The QAD 66% discount is only for deployed Soldiers. *All Soldiers stateside is about a 25 or 27% discount.* Just talked to them a couple of days ago.


Yes, and although it is nice for them to offer it and I am not complaining (just trying to help out) they are selling based off of MSPR. 
If you go to Eders bow or another place that offers competiive prices, you can get it cheaper (I just did and saved $10).


----------



## OZ10

Just was told by Martin archery that the "NEW" Martin archery doesn't do a mil discount .


----------



## bowtechlx

OZ10 said:


> Just was told by Martin archery that the "NEW" Martin archery doesn't do a mil discount .


That's some crap lol. Guess I won't be buying a new Martin any time soon.


----------



## eericksen

>--gt--> said:


> I'm very glad that the vast majority of the dozens of law enforcement officers I know don't have your expressed attitude. Seeing as how life is short it might be good for someone with that worldview to seek other employment. Soon.


Perhaps recent events has opened your eyes more....he may have been a little extreme but some understand his point


----------



## mccoppinb

Hydroflask does 50% off for Military/Leo and some others with there pro deal


----------



## Methodman

Vortex optic. Solid discount for LE, Military as well i think. When you look at the program, its a % off MSRP. Still good.


----------

